# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Starcraft n est pas Warcraft dans l'espace

## DjCoin

Dans le CPC Hors Série N°5 de l été 2006, vous lachez :
" Même s&#39;il introduit le principe des races asymétriques, Starcraft reste un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace. "

Ca me met hors de moi. Comment peut on condamner Starcraft en une phrase ??? Sans arguments qui plus est ??

STARCRAFT BW est pour moi le meilleur RTS jamais réalisé. Le principe des races asymétrique n&#39;est pas quelque chose a prendre a la légère d&#39;autant que ce principe n&#39;a JAMAIS été aussi bien mis en pratique que dans Starcraft Bw.

Je n&#39;ai pas la moindre envie de replonger dans un énième débat avec des gens qui n&#39;ont pas été capable de prendre la mesure de ce jeu. 

MAIS UNE CHOSE EST SURE, Starcraft est loin, très LOIN, d&#39;être un "Warcraft dans l&#39;espace". 
C&#39;en était un 1 ou 2 ans avant sa sortie, a l&#39;E3 de 1996. L&#39;équipe Blizzard a créer un nouveau moteur pour Starcraft et à sortie un véritable bijou.

Je ne tolère pas cette critique gratuite et dénuée de tout fondement, pas plus que je ne tolère votre subjectivité à l&#39;égard de Blizzard dans l&#39;article, ( je cite : "Passons sous silence Diablo 2", n est qu un exemple parmis d&#39;autres ).

Certes je trouve que Blizzard ne prend plus un seul risque et cela m&#39;énerve profondément.Ils se gavent en réchauffant les hits qui ont fait leur succès et sont en train de mettre de coté l&#39;univers richissime de Starcraft, mais cela n&#39;autorise personne à cracher sur leur succès passé et mérité.

----------


## mordorion

Ah, tu prends ca comme une critique "reste un warcraft dans l&#39;espace" ? moi je ne trouve pas.

----------


## jaxom

mérité, mérité ... tu sait , tout est subjectif en ce bas monde.

----------


## DjCoin

Le fait de comparer Starcraft à War2, tu as entièrement raison, se rapproche de l&#39;éloge. 

Non en fait je plaisante, il me semble que comparer ce jeu qui a donné naissance au métier de pro-gamer.
Qui possèdent trois races COMPLEMENT DIFFERENTES contre deux chez Warcraft2 complètement identique sinon au niveau graphique.
Qui possède une interface et des raccourcis 50 fois plus fouillés que celle de War2.

Qui possèdent tellement de chose en plus que Warcraft 2 !
C&#39;est presque une insulte.
Même si War2 à un coté cartoon très fun et que ces deux jeux ont une très forte identité, ils ne jouent pas dans la même catégorie.

Mais les rédacteurs de l&#39;article ne voulaient surement pas critiqué gratuitement Starcraft mais plutot lui faire hommage, d&#39;ailleurs on le sent tout de suite dans l&#39;article, une ligne consacré à Starcraft c&#39;était déjà trop, 
heureusement ils ont mis le paquet

----------


## mozart

Heu... Faut pas s&#39;emporter comme ça l&#39;fanboy...

Démonstration :

*SI* Warcraft : RTS &#39;mediéval/fantastique&#39; (que les puristes me pardonnent)
*ET SI* Starcraft : RTS &#39;space opéra&#39; (que les puristes me pardonnent encore).
*ALORS* Starcraft, c&#39;est comme Warcraft, mais dans l&#39;espace.
*OU BIEN* Warcraft, c&#39;est comme Starcraft, mais au moyen âge.

Et puis, moi je trouve que le suffixe "_craft", il n&#39;est pas là par pur hasard.

----------


## mordorion

> Qui possèdent tellement de chose en plus que Warcraft 2 !
> C&#39;est presque une insulte.


bah, au moins on rigole bien là, merci.   ::):

----------


## Tandhruil

> Heu... Faut pas s&#39;emporter comme ça l&#39;fanboy...
> 
> Démonstration :
> 
> *SI* Warcraft : RTS &#39;mediéval/fantastique&#39; (que les puristes me pardonnent)
> *ET SI* Starcraft : RTS &#39;space opéra&#39; (que les puristes me pardonnent encore).
> *ALORS* Starcraft, c&#39;est comme Warcraft, mais dans l&#39;espace.
> *OU BIEN* Warcraft, c&#39;est comme Starcraft, mais au moyen âge.
> 
> Et puis, moi je trouve que le suffixe "_craft", il n&#39;est pas là par pur hasard.


Papier Craft = Simulation de PQ ?

C&#39;était mon post inutile du jour...

----------


## O.Boulon

Et sinon, tu penses quoi de la peine de mort ?

----------


## mozart

Non. PapierCraft, c&#39;est comme Warcraft, mais ça se passe dans une sous préfecture. Avec plusieurs races asymétriques, les Amplo&#39;iés, les Humains, les Zen&#39;Arks...

----------


## DjCoin

Ce que j&#39;aime bien dans les forums, c&#39;est me rendre compte que je fais bien de pas y passer plus d&#39;1/4 d&#39;heure par mois parce que tout le monde n&#39;est pas bien éclairé.


Démonstration :

*SI* Age Of Empire : RTS &#39;mediéval&#39; (que les puristes me pardonnent)
*ET SI* Dawn of War : RTS &#39;space opéra/apocalyptique&#39; (que les puristes me pardonnent encore).
*ALORS* AOE, c&#39;est comme DAW, mais dans l&#39;espace.
*OU BIEN* DAW, c&#39;est comme AOE, mais au moyen âge.


C&#39;est bien t as tout compris.
Au dela de l&#39;univers dans lequel un jeu se déroule il n&#39;y a rien, le gameplay n&#39;existe pas.

Je ne pense pas que j&#39;obtiendrai d&#39;excuses de la rédaction parce que je suis le seul con qui ose respecter Starcraft mais c&#39;est pas grave, je me suis inscris sur le forum y a 1/2h. Je ne pouvais pas laisser passer ça.
Les gens qui savent ce qu&#39;est Starcraft me comprendront.

----------


## mordorion

> Je ne pouvais pas laisser passer ça.
> Les gens qui savent ce qu&#39;est Starcraft me comprendront.


je sais parfaitement ce qu&#39;est Starcraft, et je ne te comprends pas. Par contre je comprend très bien que jamais je te comprendrai.

----------


## DjCoin

Tu pollues souvent comme ca ?
C&#39;est interessant ce que tu dis. Mais sinon tu peux aller à la plage ca détend le neurone.

De même pour "Que penses tu de la peine de mort ?" 

Les débats faudra repasser j&#39;imagine, 
parce qu&#39;ici "On déconne grave !" j&#39;ai l&#39;impression.

Mordorion le prochain coup que tu veux intervenir, abstiens toi, pour l instant ca a pas été super constructif. ( Meme l&#39;apres prochain coup, etc... )

----------


## Erokh

> Ce que j&#39;aime bien dans les forums, c&#39;est me rendre compte que je fais bien de pas y passer plus d&#39;1/4 d&#39;heure par mois parce que tout le monde n&#39;est pas bien éclairé.
> Démonstration :
> 
> *SI* Age Of Empire : RTS &#39;mediéval&#39; (que les puristes me pardonnent)
> *ET SI* Dawn of War : RTS &#39;space opéra/apocalyptique&#39; (que les puristes me pardonnent encore).
> *ALORS* AOE, c&#39;est comme DAW, mais dans l&#39;espace.
> *OU BIEN* DAW, c&#39;est comme AOE, mais au moyen âge.
> C&#39;est bien t as tout compris.
> Au dela de l&#39;univers dans lequel un jeu se déroule il n&#39;y a rien, le gameplay n&#39;existe pas.
> ...


C&#39;est vrai que l&#39;explication était foireuse.

Par contre je pense aussi que Starcraft est un warcraft dans l&#39;espace: ce sont deux RTS qui sont basés sur le micro-management à outrance, avec un nombre de clics par minutes minimum à respecter si on veut survivre en niveau "correct".

Si tu prends Warcraft3, il y a une très grosse différence avec Warcraft2. Maintenant, regarde Starcraft. Tu n&#39;as pas l&#39;impression que le gameplay est pile poil au milieu de l&#39;évolution war2-war3??

----------


## KiwiX

> Tu pollues souvent comme ca ?
> C&#39;est interessant ce que tu dis. Mais sinon tu peux aller à la plage ca détend le neurone.
> 
> De même pour "Que penses tu de la peine de mort ?" 
> 
> Les débats faudra repasser j&#39;imagine, 
> parce qu&#39;ici "On déconne grave !" j&#39;ai l&#39;impression.
> 
> Mordorion le prochain coup que tu veux intervenir, abstiens toi, pour l instant ca a pas été super constructif. ( Meme l&#39;apres prochain coup, etc... )


Plutôt que de gueuler, tu vas me dire si l&#39;achat de Starcraft + l&#39;extension vaut le coup pour 10 € ?
Parce que personne ne m&#39;a répondu encore.

----------


## Erokh

> Tu pollues souvent comme ca ?
> C&#39;est interessant ce que tu dis. Mais sinon tu peux aller à la plage ca détend le neurone.
> 
> De même pour "Que penses tu de la peine de mort ?" 
> 
> Les débats faudra repasser j&#39;imagine, 
> parce qu&#39;ici "On déconne grave !" j&#39;ai l&#39;impression.
> 
> Mordorion le prochain coup que tu veux intervenir, abstiens toi, pour l instant ca a pas été super constructif. ( Meme l&#39;apres prochain coup, etc... )



Ooooooh! toi tu veux te faire des amis on dirait :D
Faire son premier post en gueulant qu&#39;on est pas content, reprendre Boulon (un modo) sur sa conduite, et insulter Mordorion... Tu veux te faire ban??

Si tu voulais des réactions plus sympa, il fallait y penser avant et mieux présenter ton problème

----------


## mordorion

> Plutôt que de gueuler, tu vas me dire si l&#39;achat de Starcraft + l&#39;extension vaut le coup pour 10 € ?
> Parce que personne ne m&#39;a répondu encore.


Oh bah oui ! tu posséderas un classique et à ce prix c&#39;est cadeau ^^

----------


## KiwiX

> Oh bah oui ! tu posséderas un classique et à ce prix c&#39;est cadeau ^^


Tiens, tu as changer d&#39;avatar toi. Ouais, un classique mais les RTS, à part AOE II et 2/3 autres, j&#39;ai jamais trop accroché. Enfin, ça dépend. Le jeu n&#39;a pas l&#39;air gourmand, il tournera sur le portable dont je dispose en ce moment, c&#39;est surtout pour ça que ça me motive. Et j&#39;entend partout que c&#39;est le Saint des Seins, ce jeu.

Bon, je vais voir. Merci de me motiver à dépenser du fric  ::unsure::

----------


## O.Boulon

Le plus effrayant, c&#39;est tout de même qu&#39;un individu puisse se mettre dans des états pareils pour un jeu, aussi bon ait-il été.

Mais promis, on violera la mère du responsable à plusieurs reprises avec un fer rouge avant de le forcer à mâcher ses propres globes oculaires, si ça peut soulager ta peine.

----------


## DjCoin

> C&#39;est vrai que l&#39;explication était foireuse.
> 
> Par contre je pense aussi que Starcraft est un warcraft dans l&#39;espace: ce sont deux RTS qui sont basés sur le micro-management à outrance, avec un nombre de clics par minutes minimum à respecter si on veut survivre en niveau "correct".
> 
> Si tu prends Warcraft3, il y a une très grosse différence avec Warcraft2. Maintenant, regarde Starcraft. Tu n&#39;as pas l&#39;impression que le gameplay est pile poil au milieu de l&#39;évolution war2-war3??



Merci, je commencais a perdre espoir.
Oui bien sur, sur internet à un certain niveau, il faut etre un vrai poulpe pour pouvoir assurer.
Mais c&#39;est ce vers quoi tend tout STR, Jeu de stratégie en temps réel.
Pour moi si Starcraft demande autant de clic/minute maintenant, c&#39;est parce que c&#39;est un jeu qui 
a été extrèmement fouillé, nottament par nos amis Coréens chez qui Starcraft est sport national, et qui demande donc de plus en plus de qualité technique au-dela de pures stratégies et c&#39;est parfois regrettable, mais ca n&#39;empeche pas de jouer tranquillement avec des potes.

La comparaison faites dans le magazine était, à mon sens, faites avec War2 puisqu il est sorti avant Starcraft. Et on n&#39;aurait donc pas pu dire qu&#39;il "reste", puisqu on retrace l&#39;évolution des jeux blizzards.

Mais si on veut le comparer a War3 en matière de micro stratégie, je prends encore la défense de Starcraft:
Si je rejoue de temps en temps a Starcraft mais que j ai laché War3 c&#39;est a cause de la micro. 

Dans War3 tout repose dessus pour la seule bonne raison, que les unités ont 500 pv et font 20 de dégats, ce qui donne des combats qui durent des heures et donc de la micro. Par contre dans Starcraft, ca peut souvent tourner au massacre, avec des unités qui en tuent d&#39;autre en 1 coup, voir qui en tue 4 en un coup.
Forcement la la micro est très difficile voir impossible, et donc c&#39;est la tactique qui prime.

Par contre au niveau gameplay, Starcraft est évidemment au milieu des deux Warcraft. Puisqu il s&#39;agit d&#39;une interface applicable pour quasi tout type de STR il est normal qu elle est évolué.


PS : Je ne suis pas en train de baver devant mon pc en état de berserk, j&#39;ai évoqué mon opinion je tombe sur des gars qui répondent plus ou moins n&#39;importe quoi, on a de quoi perdre patience.

----------


## Belkanell

> Le plus effrayant, c&#39;est tout de même qu&#39;un individu puisse se mettre dans des états pareils pour un jeu, aussi bon ait-il été.
> 
> Mais promis, on violera la mère du responsable à plusieurs reprises avec un fer rouge avant de le forcer à mâcher ses propres globes oculaires, si ça peut soulager ta peine.


C&#39;est amusant comme les "critiques" n&#39;aiment pas le critique.  :P

----------


## KiwiX

> Ca me met hors de moi. Comment peut on condamner Starcraft en une phrase ??? Sans arguments 
> 
> qui plus est ??


 ::rolleyes:: 

C&#39;est histoire de déterrer la ptite bête. Y a plus grave dans le monde aussi hein.

----------


## mordorion

> J&#39;ai connu ou connais beaucoup de gens qui pirataient les jeux, et n&#39;acheté que les jeux "Blizzard", ce n&#39;est pas un hasard !


Ahah exactement comme moi, j&#39;ai quelques potes qui n&#39;achetent QUE les jeux blizzards, ils dwld les autres. Enfin, j&#39;ai également un ami qui  joue uniquement à Warcraft 3 , Starcraft et World Of Warcraft.   ::mellow::

----------


## DjCoin

> Pourquoi donc ? Il donne un avis. Je dois bien avoué que l&#39;article m&#39;avais également troublé. Pourquoi forcement "vanner" quelqu&#39;un qui donne son point de vue, d&#39;autant plus que son message était calme et pas insultant.
> 
> Personnellement je trouve aussi que Blizzard ce repose sur son coussin d&#39;argent, mais il faut reconnaître que son ancienne ludothèque reste explosif, même à l&#39;époque de "Lost Viking"   . J&#39;ai connu ou connais beaucoup de gens qui pirataient les jeux, et n&#39;acheté que les jeux "Blizzard", ce n&#39;est pas un hasard !


Merci Belkanell, en plus je trouve ca incroyable de menacer de me bannir, sous prétexte qu&#39;il faut 
courber le dos et accepter les réflexions gratuite des membres "plus anciens".

----------


## Belkanell

> Calme ?


Malheureusement l&#39;écris retranscrit assez mal les émotions, mais je suis calme. Pourquoi en serait-il autrement. Nous sommes adultes et pas sur JV.com .  :D

----------


## KiwiX

> Nous sommes adultes et pas sur JV.com .  :D


Quand on voit certains trolls, permet moi d&#39;en douter.

----------


## Belkanell

> Quand on voit certains trolls, permet moi d&#39;en douter.


On a tendance à sortir l’argument du « Troll » trop facilement. Comme lecteur, il ne fait que réagir à un article sur le forum du journal, qui reste quand même le meilleur moyen de communiquer avec le journaliste concerné.

J’ai travaillé 7 ans comme journaliste, dont 5 ans dans les jeux-vidéos. Le contact avec les lecteurs était très important. On a vite fait de rester dans son « royaume » et ne communiquer qu’avec des attaché(e) de presse.

----------


## KiwiX

Quand je parlais du troll, je ne parlais pas de lui en particulier. Pis bon, les trolls bien gras, si on en avait pas, on ne pourrait pas s&#39;en défendre. Dans la majorité des cas, il n&#39;y a pas de troll, on le mentionne pour éviter que certaines discussions ne partent en cacahuètes.

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Le plus effrayant, c&#39;est tout de même qu&#39;un individu puisse se mettre dans des états pareils pour un jeu, aussi bon ait-il été.


Ne me dites pas que vous, rédaction de CPC, n&#39;avez jamais été confronté à ces viles créatures que sont les fanboys?
Je serais vraiment déçu.

----------


## POPO l'hippo

J&#39;attends avec impatience le fanboy qui gueulera contre la rédac&#39; car "elle arrète pas de ridiculiser les flims Seigneurs des anneaux." :D

----------


## Belkanell

Tant quelle ridiculise les flims, ça me va !  ::lol::

----------


## POPO l'hippo

Sans doute parce que les livres sont reconnues comme étant des bouses  ::):

----------


## Belkanell

Bon ok, ma blague était nul... j&#39;abusais de ton handicape sur le clavier   :<_<:

----------


## Bouyi

> Dans le CPC Hors Série N°5 de l été 2006, vous lachez :
> " Même s&#39;il introduit le principe des races asymétriques, Starcraft reste un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace. "
> 
> Ca me met hors de moi. Comment peut on condamner Starcraft en une phrase ??? Sans arguments qui plus est ??
> 
> STARCRAFT BW est pour moi le meilleur RTS jamais réalisé. Le principe des races asymétrique n&#39;est pas quelque chose a prendre a la légère d&#39;autant que ce principe n&#39;a JAMAIS été aussi bien mis en pratique que dans Starcraft Bw.
> 
> Je n&#39;ai pas la moindre envie de replonger dans un énième débat avec des gens qui n&#39;ont pas été capable de prendre la mesure de ce jeu. 
> 
> ...



"Beaucoup de bruit pour rien", une pièce de Bill Shakespeare (Ou comment se prendre la tête pour des nèfles en 10 leçons)..

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Comment peut on condamner Starcraft en une phrase ??? Sans arguments qui plus est ??
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je n&#39;ai pas la moindre envie de replonger dans un énième débat avec des gens qui n&#39;ont pas été capable de prendre la mesure de ce jeu.



Surpuissant quand même.
T&#39;as raison, ils ont tord, fin du débat.   ::huh::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Un seul truc a dire : L&#39;annihilation total du gameplay craft...pataper.

----------


## Bouyi

> Un seul truc a dire : L&#39;annihilation total du gameplay craft...pataper. ( jeu de mots dans la phrase ci-contre pour ceux qui aurais pas remarqué )


Un jeu de mot ? Où ça ? 
Comment Moi, le commandeur suprême    ::rolleyes::  , n&#39;ai-je pu voir ce jeu de mot ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Un jeu de mot ? Où ça ? 
> Comment Moi, le commandeur suprême    , n&#39;ai-je pu voir ce jeu de mot ?


J&#39;avoue j&#39;en ai pris certains pour des cons  :P

----------


## KiwiX

J&#39;ai finalement été me procurer Starcraft + add-on après avoir posé la question sur ce topic et il est tout bonnement excellent. 

Graphismes bien moches mais ça ne gène pas trop, comme quoi je confirme que les graphismes ne sont pas les seuls gages de qualité dans un jeu. 

L&#39;ambiance, le design et la jouabilité sont exemplaires. Je comprend d&#39;où les développeurs ont puisés leur inspiration pour sortir les RTS modernes...

----------


## Bouyi

> J&#39;ai finalement été me procurer Starcraft + add-on après avoir posé la question sur ce topic et il est tout bonnement excellent. 
> 
> Graphismes bien moches mais ça ne gène pas trop, comme quoi je confirme que les graphismes ne sont pas les seuls gages de qualité dans un jeu. 
> 
> L&#39;ambiance, le design et la jouabilité sont exemplaires. Je comprend d&#39;où les développeurs ont puisés leur inspiration pour sortir les RTS modernes...


Bien, maintenant tu peux essayer aussi Battlezone 1.   ::lol::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bien, maintenant tu peux essayer aussi Battlezone 1.


Rhaa que du bonheur, meme le 2 ne vaut pas le premier.

----------


## Bouyi

> Rhaa que du bonheur, meme le 2 ne vaut pas le premier.


Nous sommes d&#39;accord   :B):

----------


## Jerom

> *SI* Age Of Empire : RTS &#39;mediéval&#39; (que les puristes me pardonnent)
> *ET SI* Dawn of War : RTS &#39;space opéra/apocalyptique&#39; (que les puristes me pardonnent encore).
> (...)
> Les gens qui savent ce qu&#39;est Starcraft me comprendront.


=> DjCoin : "je vous ai compris!..."  :mrgreen:  
+1
Starcraft est le meilleur jeu de tous les temps!!  ::wub::  
(je fais mon troll!)

C&#39;est pas pour rien que des centaines de milliers de joueurs sont dessus tous les soirs et que des patchs d&#39;équilibrage sont encore sorti l&#39;an dernier ... 8 ans après la sortie officielle!!
C&#39;était fin 1997 la béta, j&#39;y ai participé (enfin non-officiellement-chuuut)... sortie début98 c&#39;est bien ça? si ma mémoire ne me joue des tours.

Quel autre jeu est dans le même cas? à part Falcon4 et tous les mods dispos ...
voilà juste ce qui manque aux jeux blizzard : des mods - pas très ouvert, c&#39;est vrai. ils gardent la main sur leur jeu et ça paye bien-sûr / c&#39;est pro!

ça me fait bien rire de voir que Lord of the Ring:Battle for Middle-Earth a "fêté" sa millionième partie on-line y&#39;a quelques temps!? pfff ridicule(bien que le jeu en solo soit très divertissant) 
- même warcraft3 n&#39;a pas autant de succès online que SCtarcraft je crois? après avoir gagné les campagnes+extension solo, j&#39;ai fait une partie online : effectivement les elfes noirs sont bien sympas (type &#39;toss/Eldar) mais y&#39;a pas la profondeur tactique d&#39;une partie de starcraft et de ses 3 arbres technologiques (Zerg/Human/&#39;toss) super équilibrés!
c&#39;est du travail d&#39;orfèvre! de la "grande-horlogerie vidéoludique" oserais-je même!   ::lol::  

Dawn of War: j&#39;ai essayé et bien que fan des univers de GamesWorkshop et joueur sur table: j&#39;ai aussi trouvé ça fade et sans (trop) de "profondeur" tactique - pas de micro/macro-management, tout le 
vocabulaire RTS vient de Starcraft d&#39;ailleurs je crois bien? 
... warcraft2 aussi je l&#39;accorde (tower rush!le 1er qui a eu cette idée est un génie! mdr - et ce qui est bien dans ce genre de jeux (comme les échecs?) c&#39;est que l&#39;on peut toujours découvrir de nouvelles "tactiques" presque à l&#39;infini, c&#39;est très ouvert!
...indépendament de l&#39;univers (fantasy,sci-fi) : starcraft est l&#39;aboutissement de la maitrise des RTS de Blizzard et de leur soucis (maniaque/maladif? du détail. Leur chef-d&#39;oeuvre!! héhé,bon ok, je sors...

...c&#39;est peut-être ce que voulais dire la phrase dans le Hors-Série :
"Même s&#39;il introduit le principe des races asymétriques, Starcraft reste un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace."
je suis plutôt d&#39;accord même! après ce n&#39;est qu&#39;une préférence d&#39;univers, sci-fi ou fantasy, et ça les goûts et le couleurs...
"Starcraft est l&#39;héritier(en puissance) de Warcraft dans l&#39;espace"!?  ::o: ) héhé
(à quand l&#39;analyse des articles de CanardPC en cours de philo?!)

[J&#39;espère que le nouveau Warhammer Battle ne nous décevra pas d&#39;ailleurs (chouettes copies d&#39;écran dernièrement)...]

bon, à me relire, je suis peut-être aussi nostalgique de "ma jeunesse"!!   ::rolleyes::  
(y&#39;a 9 ans bordel! j&#39;ai jamais plus rejoué à un jeu autant - essayé Heart of Iron2 mais trop dur...)
à+
Papi&#39;Jerom

----------


## Jerom

> Mais promis, on violera la mère du responsable à plusieurs reprises avec un fer rouge avant de le forcer à mâcher ses propres globes oculaires, si ça peut soulager ta peine.


Ok, DjCoin tu as eu tes excuses de la rédaction!...
Le fanboy de warcraft2/3 qui est juste dégoûté que Starcraft soit mieux(!) ne fera plus la même erreur une deuxième fois! arf

PS: si vous pouvez aussi lui emputer sa langue (véneineuse qui plus est) de vipère!? ça "lui fera la bite" comme on dit!! héhé 
allez après cet intermède, va quand même falloir partir à la chasse pour le repas du soir...

----------


## Bouyi

"Misère, misère!
C&#39;est toujours sur les pauvres gens
Que tu t&#39;acharnes obstinément ..."

M. Colluchi, comique d&#39;outre-tombe.

----------


## Bebealien

Alors, comme je trouve que ce débat s&#39;épuise, je vais me permettre de le relancer d&#39;une manière extrèmement constructive :

Starcraft c&#39;est de la merde pour handicapé mental, rien ne vaut Total Annihilation et sa profondeur stratégique qui demande vraiment un cerveau et non pas d&#39;être un champion du monde en nombre de clics par minute.

J&#39;ai bon la ?  :P

----------


## Bouyi

> Alors, comme je trouve que ce débat s&#39;épuise, je vais me permettre de le relancer d&#39;une manière extrèmement constructive :
> 
> Starcraft c&#39;est de la merde pour handicapé mental, rien ne vaut Total Annihilation et sa profondeur stratégique qui demande vraiment un cerveau et non pas d&#39;être un champion du monde en nombre de clics par minute.
> 
> J&#39;ai bon la ?  :P


Magnifique, je n&#39;aurais pas osé, à cause des conséquences évidentes  :D 
Tu prends de gros risques là.
(Je me demande quand même s&#39;ils vont tomber dans le panneau ?   ::huh::  )

----------


## Bebealien

> Magnifique, je n&#39;aurais pas osé, à cause des conséquences évidentes  :D 
> Tu prends de gros risques là.
> (Je me demande quand même s&#39;ils vont tomber dans le panneau ?   )


Oserai-je rajouter que je pense vraiment ce que j&#39;ai pu poser comme vérité absolue dans ma virulente diatribe ?

----------


## pksf

> Oserai-je rajouter que je pense vraiment ce que j&#39;ai pu poser comme vérité absolue dans ma virulente diatribe ?


Ah? alors là, c&#39;est un vrai appeau :D

----------


## Bouyi

> Ah? alors là, c&#39;est un vrai appeau :D


Pigeons ? Pigeons ?

----------


## DjCoin

lol 
Salut les gars bon c&#39;est vrai que je m&#39;étais un peu enflammé sur mon premier post, 





> Surpuissant quand même.
> T&#39;as raison, ils ont tord, fin du débat.


Kahn effectivement j étais un peu radical, mais en meme temps, je ne fais que répondre a une affirmation encore plus radicale " Starcraft reste un warcraft dans l&#39;espace ".
Et effectivement je dis fin du débat vous avez tort, car pour moi, il n&#39;y a plus de débat possible, il y a 
des faits. C&#39;est impensable de balancer des choses pareilles apres avoir vu pendant 10 ans l&#39;impact phénoménal de ce jeu.

Comme le disait Jerom, pourquoi autant de joueur continue a jouer a Starcraft, pourquoi des patchs sortent encore de temps en temps ? Parce que c&#39;est un des seuls jeu qui a été autant poussé jusqu au bout par tous les joueurs.
C&#39;est à partir de lui qu on a créer tout le vocabulaire RTS, pour reprendre encore Jerom.


Pour revenir sur la comparaison Starcraft / Warcraft :
Warcraft2, je le mets de coté, 2 races clonées, un jeu fun voila.
Maintenant warcraft3, 4 races, mais 4 races similaires :
Chaque race a ses unités de mélée repérable, ses unités de tirs, ses casters ( 2 par race ) etc...
Maintenant evidemment ce n est pas tres difficile d&#39;équilibrer un jeu comme ca, d&#39;autant qu on permet aux joueurs d&#39;acheter des potions, des parchemins de soins, des town portals, de se payer des mercenaires..
Tout ca dans le but d&#39;équilibrer. 
Tu galeres dur ? tu TP .. Tu veux pas t en prendre a ton adversaire tu creeps.
( A Starcraft,  c un humain :] contre un autre, y a pas de creep, quand tu prends une initiative c contre lui, tu peux pas faire ton faible en allant creeper !  )

Mais l&#39;arbre des batiments/unités est vraiment unique a Starcraft, je me demande toujours comment ce jeu peut etre équilibré, dés le début ca n a rien a voir :
1 marine / 1 zealot / 2 zergling 
Les zergs ? Qu est ce que c est que cette race de folie, qui peut produire et récolter beaucoup plus que les autres ? COmment ca peut tenir debout ? 
Ce jeu c est de la tuerie, je vais pas m&#39;étendre ( j ai déjà fait des recherches avec papier/crayon tellement ce jeu me déroutait ), mais c&#39;est vraiment un jeu hors du commun. 
Merci Jerom de partager la mm passion pour ce bijou intemporel qu est Starcraft  :;): 


Bref, je pense que mon coup de gueule de "FanBoy" était mérité.
Je pense quand meme ne pas etre le seul à partager cette opinion, loin de la.

----------


## pksf

DjCoin >

j&#39;avoue me poser une seule simple question. Ceci n&#39;a absolument rien d&#39;agressif, c&#39;est pour ma culture personnelle.
Je me pose la même chaque fois qu&#39;un grand défenseur dumeilleurFPS/del&#39;e-sport/deStarcraft/desbaleinaux/insérezvotrejusteetsaintecauseici vient sur ce forum:

au vu du ton général du magajine (qui est, soit dit au passage, la principale raison de notre engouement pour les membres de sa rédaction, des êtres cultivés, fins, raffinés et de bon goût), tu dois bien te rendre compte que c&#39;est le même tarif pour tout le monde, non?

Allez, une seconde pour faire bonne mesure et expliciter la première:
quand tu déconnes avec des potes et que vous vous balancez des vannes, ça dégénère en des débats passionnants expliquant pourquoi les Zergs sont plus marrants que des Undeads?

----------


## Bebealien

Comparons ton argumentation à celle qu&#39;on peut avoir par exemple pour TF1.
J&#39;ai pris ton discours et j&#39;ai remplacé Starcraft par TF1.

C&#39;est impensable de balancer des choses pareilles apres avoir vu pendant 10 ans l&#39;impact phénoménal de cette chaîne.

Comme le disait Jerom, pourquoi autant de téléspectateurs continuent de regarder TF1, pourquoi des nouvelles émissions sortent encore de temps en temps ? Parce que c&#39;est une des seules chaîne qui a été autant poussé jusqu au bout par tous les spectateurs.
C&#39;est à partir de lui qu on a créer tout le vocabulaire télévisuel, pour reprendre encore Jerom


Et pourtant TF1 ca reste pourtant de la merde. Ce n&#39;est pas parce que quelque chose est grand public que c&#39;est de qualité. CQFD.

----------


## Bouyi

Mince alors, j&#39;ai peur tout à coup : pourquoi autant de gens regarde des trucs comme "l&#39;ile de la tentation" et autres ? Serait-ce donc forcément bien ?   ::blink::  
En plus, moi qui croyait naïvement qu&#39;il y avait plus important dans la vie qu&#39;un simple jeu vidéo, me serais-je foutu le doigt dans l&#39;oeil jusqu&#39;à l&#39;anus ? Aurais-je donc raté ma vocation de fanatique battlezonien (le meilleur jeu du monde évidemment) ?

Alors là, ça me troue le cul   ::huh::

----------


## pksf

> Aurais-je donc raté ma vocation de fanatique battlezonien (le meilleur jeu du monde évidemment) ?


je t&#39;arrête tout de suite, le meilleur jeu c&#39;est fallout (et ça, c&#39;est vrai)

----------


## Bouyi

> je t&#39;arrête tout de suite, le meilleur jeu c&#39;est fallout (et ça, c&#39;est vrai)


Mais ta gueule, espèce de sous-être inculte !!!  :angry2: 
Tu n&#39;as vraiment aucun goût, Battlezone est le seul et l&#39;Unique !
Ca m&#39;exaspère les gens qui ont des avis aussi débiles alors qu&#39;il existe des évidences pareilles.

Rhaaaaa !!!! (Transformation en Hulk)

Je le fais vachement bien, non ?

----------


## Bebealien

> Mais ta gueule, espèce de sous-être inculte !!!  :angry2: 
> Tu n&#39;as vraiment aucun goût, Battlezone est le seul et l&#39;Unique !
> Ca m&#39;exaspère les gens qui ont des avis aussi débiles alors qu&#39;il existe des évidences pareilles.
> 
> Rhaaaaa !!!! (Transformation en Hulk)
> 
> Je le fais vachement bien, non ?


pfff meuh non c&#39;est Alexandra Ledermann 57 : le fils du retour de la mission du ninja poney kikoolol

----------


## pksf

> Mais ta gueule, espèce de sous-être inculte !!!  :angry2: 
> Tu n&#39;as vraiment aucun goût, Battlezone est le seul et l&#39;Unique !
> 
> Rhaaaaa !!!! (Transformation en Hulk)
> 
> Je le fais vachement bien, non ?


nan, t&#39;oublies de préciser le nombre de joueurs de Battlezone (recensés par tes soins) par mois depuis la sortie jusqu&#39;à hier

----------


## Bouyi

> nan, t&#39;oublies de préciser le nombre de joueurs de Battlezone recensés (par tes soins) par mois depuis la sortie jusqu&#39;à hier


Ah oui, scuse. Mince, j&#39;ai raté mon coup là. C&#39;est con, à un poil près ça passait.

----------


## pksf

> Ah oui, scuse. Mince, j&#39;ai raté mon coup là. C&#39;est con, à un poil près ça passait.


ce qui est la raison mathématique, logique, indéniable que même ta mère elle y peut rien, pour laquelle Fallout le grand, l&#39;unique, le génial, est le seul logiciel à mériter le titre de "Jeu"

----------


## Bouyi

> ce qui est la raison mathématique, logique, indéniable que même ta mère elle y peut rien, pour laquelle Fallout le grand, l&#39;unique, le génial, est le seul logiciel à mériter le titre de "Jeu"


Même pas vrai d&#39;abord, j&#39;étais trop balaise à Battlezonzon, c&#39;est bien la justification logique à la béatification de ce Chef-d&#39;Oeuvre, car seul mon avis compte, c&#39;est bien connu. Na !

----------


## DjCoin

Les gars vous craquez ... 

BébéAlien 
Quel rapport avec TF1 ? les gens ont choisi d&#39;acheter la chaine TF1 ou est ce qu on leur a plus ou moins imposer ?
Selon toi, quand un truc marche et est acceptez par le grand public c&#39;est forcement parce que c&#39;est de la merde qui correspond bien a la médiocrité de la race humaine ? 
Ouais, c&#39;est vrai c souvent ca dans ce bas monde, mais la ce n est pas le cas.

Hé Bouyi tu craques ?  j&#39;ai jms dit que c qu y a des plus important dans la vie c le jeu vidéo, t&#39;es un grossier personnage en plus, pas bien ca de dire n&#39;importe quoi en soupoudrant de gros mots. j&#39;ai jamais insulté qui que se soit genre "ta gueule" :
j essaie juste de défendre un jeu : je rapelle que je ne suis pas l&#39;agresseur, mais je me considere plutot comme l&#39;agressé, je pense que quand on a un mag avec un bon impact médiatique, on a une responsabilité, et pour moi Starcraft s&#39;est pris un sale coup, donc evidément en temps que fanboy je m insurge.

Bouyi au lit

----------


## pksf

raah je savais que j&#39;aurais pas du laisser Bouyi flooder comme ça... (comment ça "surtout que tu pouvais rien y faire"?)
Voilà, tout le monde a sa réponse sauf moi. Et pourtant je veux savoir, oh oui je le veux!




> j essaie juste de défendre un jeu : je rapelle que je ne suis pas l&#39;agresseur, mais je me considere plutot comme l&#39;agressé


Comment un *jeu* peut-il engendrer une telle réaction, bordel?!

----------


## YannDos

> j essaie juste de défendre un jeu : je rapelle que je ne suis pas l&#39;agresseur, mais je me considere plutot comme l&#39;agressé, je pense que quand on a un mag avec un bon impact médiatique, on a une responsabilité, et pour moi Starcraft s&#39;est pris un sale coup, donc evidément en temps que fanboy je m insurge.


Tu as raison, mon petit dj (tu permets que je t&#39;appelle mon petit dj ?), il y a des causes qui méritent qu&#39;on se batte pour elles.
Une fois, un ami (enfin, c&#39;était un ami à l&#39;époque, on est brouillés depuis ce jour là) m&#39;a affirmé que les lasagnes n&#39;étaient que des spaghettis, mais plates.

Je ne lui ai jamais pardonné.

----------


## pksf

> Tu as raison, mon petit dj (tu permets que je t&#39;appelle mon petit dj ?), il y a des causes qui méritent qu&#39;on se batte pour elles.
> Une fois, un ami (enfin, c&#39;était un ami à l&#39;époque, on est brouillés depuis ce jour là) m&#39;a affirmé que les lasagnes n&#39;étaient que des spaghettis, mais plates.
> 
> Je ne lui ai jamais pardonné.


Merci. J&#39;ai toujours pas ma réponse, mais je sens que grâce à ton anecdote, on s&#39;en rapproche bigrement :D

----------


## DjCoin

OK les gars j vois que vous etes bouchés, j vais donc retirer ca.

Depuis le début Blizzard est une société qui cherchent a s&#39;engrosser en baisant tout le monde. C&#39;est des gars qui était pourri juqu a la moelle et ca a pas changé.

Effectivement, Starcraft c&#39;est Warcraft 2, n&#39;en parlons plus.
Et puis F.E.A.R. c&#39;est Pong etc... 
Et puis TF1 c&#39;est comme Counter Strike ...

Excusez moi donc de vouloir défendre un jeu et de tenter de rapeller ses qualités. 
Que tout le monde lui chie dessus après tout, je vois pourquoi je le défendrai, c&#39;est qu un jeu.

Et puisque c est qu un jeu comme vous le dites si bien les gars ( et je suis d accord ) vous avez raison de pas vous prendre la tete mais de quand meme écrire 10 news a la minute en vous vous foutant de ma gueule comme des demeurés ( et si vous en étiez finalement ? ).

----------


## Bouyi

Là les gars, je crois qu&#39;on l&#39;a définitivement perdu : faut le débrancher à ce niveau plutôt que de le laisser souffrir, ce pauvre petit. Parce que croire que les gens regardent TF1 parce qu&#39;on leur aurait imposé ... ça va trop loin là !   ::lol::

----------


## Zepolak

En meme temps, z&#39;y etes alle comme des bourrins aussi, au niveau foutage de gueule, hein...   :<_<:  

Il aime son jeu, puis c&#39;est tout...

Maintenant, lui comme vous devriez respecter l&#39;adage "_des gouts et des couleurs on ne discute pas_" (et vous faire pleins de bisous partout, paix mes freres!  ::w00t:: )

----------


## YannDos

> Excusez moi donc de vouloir défendre un jeu et de tenter de rapeller ses qualités. 
> Que tout le monde lui chie dessus après tout, je vois pourquoi je le défendrai, c&#39;est qu un jeu.
> 
> Et puisque c est qu un jeu comme vous le dites si bien les gars ( et je suis d accord ) vous avez raison de pas vous prendre la tete mais de quand meme écrire 10 news a la minute en vous vous foutant de ma gueule comme des demeurés ( et si vous en étiez finalement ? ).


Bon, mon petit dj (tu permets que je t&#39;appelle mon petit dj ?), je crois qu&#39;il faut, quand même, se détandre un peu (et éventuellement se calmer sur le sucre, parce que ça énerve un peu).
Personne n&#39;a particulièrement chié sur Starcraft (que j&#39;avais trouvé moyen, à l&#39;époque, moi, désolé) avant que tu débarques en gueulant comme un putois.
Juste au passage, je trouve particulier de débarquer sur un forum pour râler puis ne pas supporter des avis contradictoires. Parce que jusqu&#39;à nouvel ordre, c&#39;est à ça que ça sert un forum. 
A confronter des points de vue différent.
Et à vanner à tout vat, aussi, mais ça c&#39;est surtout ici.

En gros, si tu ne voulais pas discuter, il fallait te contenter de gueuler sur ton mag.

Non ?

----------


## Pilosite

> C&#39;est pas pour rien que des centaines de milliers de joueurs sont dessus tous les soirs et que des patchs d&#39;équilibrage sont encore sorti l&#39;an dernier ... 8 ans après la sortie officielle!!


Ouai, les Sims aussi y a des patchs d&#39;équilibrage qui sortent tout les mois  ::ninja:: , c&#39;est donc le meilleur jeu de tout les temps.

Vous faites de toute façon fausse route : Warcraft, StarCrat, LoveCraft, tout ça c&#39;est rien que des pales copies de Dune II.

----------


## Zepolak

Qui lui meme ne tient pas la comparaison face a Hearts of Iron II ...

----------


## Pilosite

> j essaie juste de défendre un jeu : je rapelle que je ne suis pas l&#39;agresseur, mais je me considere plutot comme l&#39;agressé, je pense que quand on a un mag avec un bon impact médiatique, on a une responsabilité, et pour moi Starcraft s&#39;est pris un sale coup, donc evidément en temps que fanboy je m insurge.


Toi mon ami t&#39;as pas lu le dossier spécial "StarCraft : plagiat de QBert" du numéro 8123 de VSD, tu aurais un arrêt cardiaque.

Faut point s&#39;énerver, si tu piges point que tout ce qui touche de près ou de loin à CPC demande un brin de dérision (et d&#39;AUTO DERISION!! très important, surtout pour un fanboy!) , t&#39;as pas fini de t&#39;éclater les hémmoroide à la lecture de ce scandaleux  coincoin..


et je te parle pas des forums, ya des loustics monstrueux qui y trainent et je m&#39;y connait

----------


## DjCoin

> Bon, mon petit dj (tu permets que je t&#39;appelle mon petit dj ?), je crois qu&#39;il faut, quand même, se détandre un peu (et éventuellement se calmer sur le sucre, parce que ça énerve un peu).
> Personne n&#39;a particulièrement chié sur Starcraft (que j&#39;avais trouvé moyen, à l&#39;époque, moi, désolé) avant que tu débarques en gueulant comme un putois.
> Juste au passage, je trouve particulier de débarquer sur un forum pour râler puis ne pas supporter des avis contradictoires. Parce que jusqu&#39;à nouvel ordre, c&#39;est à ça que ça sert un forum. 
> A confronter des points de vue différent.
> Et à vanner à tout vat, aussi, mais ça c&#39;est surtout ici.
> 
> En gros, si tu ne voulais pas discuter, il fallait te contenter de gueuler sur ton mag.
> 
> Non ?


quel diplomate, se calmer sur le sucre.. Ah il est bon ce ptit Yann, tu permets que jt apelle Yann ? Super !

Yann qui nous vient de Nancy, alors Yann comment ca va ? 
Effectivement je suis venu gueuler un ptit coup, et les retours que j en ai eu a part 1 ou 2 n&#39;était pas vraiment axé débat, mais plutot : "Ah le con, il croit que Starcraft c&#39;est l&#39;UNIQUE, c&#39;est la LUMIERE". Alors qu en fait non, jsuis juste venu dire, et ca me parait normal, que c t abusé sur un article de 2 pages sur Blizzard, de donner une ligne sur Starcraft en disant que c t Warcraft 2 dans l&#39;espace.

PS : Gueuler sur mon mag ? J ai pas capté ?

Yann t as l air bien cho pour dire nawak je te laisse donc continuer sur ta lancée. Si tu crois que je supporte pas les avis contradictoires tu te trompes, mais fianlement a part des nazes qui se foutent de ma gueule y a pas trop de débat

----------


## Pilosite

> Qui lui meme ne tient pas la comparaison face a Hearts of Iron II ...


Qui ne tiens pas 5 minutes devant STRONKERS (allez, on essaie de remonter plus loin...1983, je portai encore des slips à l&#39;époque.)

----------


## Bouyi

> En meme temps, z&#39;y etes alle comme des bourrins aussi, au niveau foutage de gueule, hein...   
> 
> Il aime son jeu, puis c&#39;est tout...
> 
> Maintenant, lui comme vous devriez respecter l&#39;adage "_des gouts et des couleurs on ne discute pas_" (et vous faire pleins de bisous partout, paix mes freres! )


Rho, là tu me fais de la peine, personne n&#39;a dit que Starcraft était une sombre merde, on s&#39;est tous mis à délirer pour montrer l&#39;inutilité de la chose, parce qu&#39;au final il se prend vraiment la tête pour rien. Alors comme d&#39;habitude, c&#39;est un "débat" sans queue ni tête ... donc autant se taper un délire  :P

----------


## Pilosite

> Yann t as l air bien cho pour dire nawak je te laisse donc continuer sur ta lancée. Si tu crois que je supporte pas les avis contradictoires tu te trompes, mais fianlement a part des nazes qui se foutent de ma gueule y a pas trop de débat


Mais, mais mais ! mais tu ne te facilites point ton insertion là! 

une règle : ici plus tu te prends au serieux et plus tu es susceptible, plus généralement tu t&#39;en prend, car ça amuse les gens de faire rebondir les mecs sensibles...

...oui, c&#39;est cruel, mais un canard EST cruel.

----------


## Bouyi

> Qui ne tiens pas 5 minutes devant STRONKERS (allez, on essaie de remonter plus loin...1983, je portai encore des slips à l&#39;époque.)


Arf, tu oublies qu&#39;il plagie honteusement Pong.

----------


## Zepolak

> y a pas trop de débat


Ben, c&#39;est difficile d&#39;avoir un debat, parce que ... : 

_TCHI TCHA...._ 

_Les danseuses s&#39;avancent et s&#39;executent..._
  --- strass et paillettes  ---
_et avec une voix de barry white a la francaise :_ 





Merci merci

----------


## pksf

::(:  j&#39;aurais jamais la réponse: c&#39;est définitivement privé de second degré un fanboy, oui ou merde?

Note, juste en passant, hein: moi j&#39;aime bien starcraft, je me fais chier pendant warcraft, et ne pense pas qu&#39;ils se ressemblent tant que ça.

Mais bordel, ça valait véritablement le coup de venir faire chier le monde avec une guerre sainte?

----------


## Pilosite

> <div align="center">[b]Des gouts et des couleurs, on ne discute pas...


Merci merci
[/quote]


Ouai, j&#39;aime bien cette réplique.

mais là tu trolles.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé je veux pas vous déranger, mais vous pourriez éviter d&#39;écrire en SMS...

----------


## Pilosite

> Hé je veux pas vous déranger, mais vous pourriez éviter d&#39;écrire en SMS...


ou ça ? ou ça ?

j&#39;ai pas vu les SMS moi, toute façon chui hors forfait ça me coûte trop cher.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouai, j&#39;aime bien cette réplique.
> 
> mais là tu trolles.



Oui, venere membre numero 999!
Je m&#39;excuse, venere membre numero 999!
Je ne le referais plus, venere membre numero 999!


(je craque, un peu d&#39;air me fera du bien)

----------


## Bebealien

Je me tates, dois je ou ne dois je pas relancer de troll par une comparézonàlakon ?  :P 

Pour l&#39;instant à part nous dire que c&#39;est le meilleur jeu du monde parce que tout le monde y joue, ca manque un peu d&#39;argument tout ca...
C&#39;est un peu comme bush qui va tirer sur l&#39;irak parce qu&#39;il est sur qu&#39;il y a des armes de destructions massive.
Ou encore les religions qui se foutent sur la gueule car ils savent qu&#39;ils ont fondamentalement raison.

Donc des arguments, des vrais, des durs, des vérifiables !


P.S. : mouaip j&#39;ai fait une bonne argumentationàlakon là.

----------


## mozart

Malgré toute la bonne volonté de chacun, je crois qu&#39;il est temps de mettre le mot en K final pour ce topic et de le laisser vivre sa mort comme il se doit.

Kamoulox !

----------


## Pilosite

> Je me tates, dois je ou ne dois je pas relancer de troll par une comparézonàlakon ?  :P 
> 
> Pour l&#39;instant à part nous dire que c&#39;est le meilleur jeu du monde parce que tout le monde y joue, ca manque un peu d&#39;argument tout ca...
> C&#39;est un peu comme bush qui va tirer sur l&#39;irak parce qu&#39;il est sur qu&#39;il y a des armes de destructions massive.
> Ou encore les religions qui se foutent sur la gueule car ils savent qu&#39;ils ont fondamentalement raison.
> 
> Donc des arguments, des vrais, des durs, des vérifiables !
> P.S. : mouaip j&#39;ai fait une bonne argumentationàlakon là.


Mais arreêêêêêêteuuuuux, tu va nous l&#39;énerver, après on aura plus de nouveaux inscrits et on va dire partout sur l&#39;internet qu&#39;on est rien que des cons sur canardplus.com

Allons règlons ça autour d&#39;une bonne partie Starcraft ou de toute autre clone de Warcraft II.




quoi ? qu&#39;est ce que j&#39;ai dit là ?

----------


## Spartan

> j&#39;aurais jamais la réponse: c&#39;est définitivement privé de second degré un fanboy, oui ou merde?


Demande aux adorateurs de Sony, aux joueurs de jeux NCSoft (City of en particulier), aux utilisateurs de Macs et aux obèses (liste non-exhaustive) qui sont déjà intervenus sur ce site...

----------


## Bouyi

> Kamoulox !



Hé non ! Car je saute à pieds joints sur le dos de Gérard Depardieu en jouant au jokari !

----------


## Pilosite

> Demande aux adorateurs de Sony, aux joueurs de jeux NCSoft (City of en particulier), aux utilisateurs de Macs et aux obèses (liste non-exhaustive) qui sont déjà intervenus sur ce site...


Là je dois dire, grande mémoire

----------


## pksf

> Demande aux adorateurs de Sony, aux joueurs de jeux NCSoft (City of en particulier), aux utilisateurs de Macs et aux obèses (liste non-exhaustive) qui sont déjà intervenus sur ce site...


je sais, je sais, d&#39;habitude j&#39;ignore, mais là j&#39;ai craqué. Je sais pas, il avait l&#39;air plus poli, celui-là, alors j&#39;ai espéré une réflexion un poil plus poussée...

----------


## YannDos

> Malgré toute la bonne volonté de chacun, je crois qu&#39;il est temps de mettre le mot en K final pour ce topic et de le laisser vivre sa mort comme il se doit.
> 
> Kamoulox !


Mozzie (tu permets que je t&#39;appelle Mozzie ?), tu es plein de sagesse.

Et tu es très beau.

En même temps, faites comme si je n&#39;avais rien dit je suis "cho pour dire nawak", on ne peut pas me faire confiance.

----------


## Bebealien

Raaaah la jeunesse ca ne sait plus s&#39;amuser.
De mon temps on les bizutais les petit jeune, hop la teub au cirage, hop à poil en plein centre ville, hop coucher avec l&#39;ennemi, hop des trucs encore plus bizarre avec du nutella, des pingouins et des fanboyz de Enter the Matrix.

----------


## Bouyi

> j&#39;aurais jamais la réponse: c&#39;est définitivement privé de second degré un fanboy, oui ou merde?


Question intéressante : quelqu&#39;un qui pense avoir la connaissance infuse, de par son fanatisme, peut-il être sensible au second degré ?
Je me demande si le mot fanatique ne répond pas lui-même à la question ?

----------


## pksf

> Question intéressante : quelqu&#39;un qui pense avoir la connaissance infuse, de par son fanatisme, peut-il être sensible au second degré ?
> Je me demande si le mot fanatique ne répond pas lui-même à la question ?


Faut vraiment que je dise que c&#39;était une question purement rhétorique, destinée avant tout à faire prendre conscience à notre regretté invité de la futilité de sa colère? Que les différentes formes (ok, sauf la dernière) que cette question a prises se voulaient déclencheuses de réflexion?

Plus important: va-t-on enfin me laisser avoir le dernier mot sur ce topic à la con?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## YannDos

> Ben, c&#39;est difficile d&#39;avoir un debat, parce que ... : 
> 
> _TCHI TCHA...._ 
> 
> _Les danseuses s&#39;avancent et s&#39;executent..._
>   --- strass et paillettes  ---
> _et avec une voix de barry white a la francaise :_ 
> 
> <div align="center">[b]Des gouts et des couleurs, on ne discute pas...


Merci merci
[/quote]

Juste, comme ça, en loussedé, tranquille wesh wesh, je me permets de ne pas être d&#39;accord avec toi mon petit zep (tu permets que je t&#39;appelle mon petit zep ?)
Les goûts et les couleurs, ça se discute, c&#39;est même une bonne base pour discuter, en fait.
La clé, juste, c&#39;est accpeter que l&#39;autre puisse désapprouver nos propres goûts, sans se sentir attaqué en personne.
Tant qu&#39;on fait bien la distinction entre les goûts, les couleurs, et les personnes qui les ont, on peut en discuter sans trop de souci.
En s&#39;engueulant, hein, mais pas plus.

----------


## Bouyi

> Faut vraiment que je dise que c&#39;était une question purement rhétorique, destinée avant tout à faire prendre conscience à notre regretté invité de la futilité de sa colère? Que les différentes formes (ok, sauf la dernière) que cette question a prises se voulaient déclencheuses de réflexion?
> 
> Plus important: va-t-on enfin me laisser avoir le dernier mot sur ce topic à la con?


Non, euh oui, euh enfin non pour ton premier paragraphe (mais on peut toujours en rajouter, parce que je crois qu&#39;il a du mal à comprendre  :P ) et puis oui pour ta dernière phrase.
Ah ben non en fait, puisque je viens de rajouter un post ...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jerom

Bon ça part en couil..
pas possible de discuter sérieux 5 minutes ici de sa passion ou quoi?!
même si CanardPC a un ton très libertin, heu libertaire, enfin, décontracté du gland quoi!   :B):  

DjCoin, merci de ton soutien! Je crois que nous n&#39;arriverons pas à convertir cette masse rampante d&#39;indigènes incultes et ... enfin "the others" quoi!
(je n&#39;en rajoute pas sur le feu, même au second degrès, de peur d&#39;en prendre plein la gueule!?...  ::wacko::  
ou bien on pourrait pas faire un topic privé juste pour DjCoin et moi?! héhé (bon je sais ça s&#39;appelle un mail/MessagePerso, arf!)

Allez, fini de lire les bêtises, je passe sur le topic "Lost 2 SCANDALE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" qui a l&#39;air aussi de partir en laïïve!! héhé (2 posts à la minute c&#39;est pas mal?...)
comme dit notre maitre à tous Omar.Boulon (tout seul à la rédac&#39; ?!) : ça doit être la pleine lune aujourd&#39;hui...

allez je vais me faire un ptit noob&#39; sur Battlenet en zergling rush ça va me détendre (va encore me dire que j&#39;ai triché pff!  :;): 
bizes
J.

----------


## pksf

> allez je vais me faire un ptit noob&#39; sur Battlenet en zergling rush ça va me détendre


naaaan l&#39;autre, il rush 6z :P

----------


## Zepolak

> Juste, comme ça, en loussedé, tranquille wesh wesh


D&#39;ailleurs, le rap, le r&#39;n&#39;b, tout ca, _cay de la merde_

----------


## Jerom

> Allons règlons ça autour d&#39;une bonne partie Starcraft ou de toute autre clone de Warcraft II.
> quoi ? qu&#39;est ce que j&#39;ai dit là ?


voilà, la seule façon se mettre d&#39;accord, c&#39;est à la régulière... par la loi du sport et de la règle du jeu toute puissante!
comme Zidane quoi!?   ::w00t::  oups... 
(bah on se retrouve sur battlenet un de ces 4 pour ceux qui sont motivés)

----------


## Jerom

> naaaan l&#39;autre, il rush 6z :P


hé oui hé oui, ça existait déjà de notre temps...
alors que les sms et autres "lol" n&#39;en étaient qu&#39;à leurs débuts  ::): 

...La première année c&#39;était pire que les collections panini, c&#39;était à celui qui allait dénicher la dernière trouvaille sur le net et tester ça sur ses cobailles de colocs! héhé, et que dire du SwarmHydra(classique) ou Ultralisk rush-"ça fait mal par où ça passe!"  ::):  +stratégies combinées à 4vs4 aahhhh *bonheur*

----------


## Jerom

Ah tiens tant que j&#39;y suis et comme personne n&#39;avait répondu à mon post:
(mais bon j&#39;y crois pas trop à Starcraft sur DS...)



> Est-ce que quelqu&#39;un en sait un peu plus sur ce projet Starcraft sur DS?
> J&#39;ai entendu la rumeur et même signé la pétition (+vu une jackette possible) mais une date a-t-elle été fixée ?
> (la résolution serait un peu limite pour restituer le 800*600 de l&#39;original sur PC, mais bon...)
> 
> Avec le stilet c&#39;est chouette comme contrôles, comme sur Warfare Incorporated sur Palm/PocketPC qui m&#39;a occupé une dizaine d&#39;heures (torticoli assuré! ;-)
> mais un peu simple au niveau de l&#39;arbre technologique(- que Dune2)/lent parfois même dans les commandes...
> 
> Merci.à+
> J.

----------


## DjCoin

Hé vous allez rire :] 

Un nouveau patch viens juste de sortir pour Starcraft lool
Et il change notamment l&#39;icone du jeu :]

----------


## mozart

> Brêve - Jeu PC | 01.08.06 | 18h19
> Un nouveau patch pour Starcraft
> 
> Ca devrait réjouir quelques acharnés : Blizzard sort une mise à jour pour son "Warcraft spatial et assymétrique"


Non, M. Boulon, ce troll est trop voyant pour être pris en considération par la RIRAA.

----------


## Phileas

Sans galléjades, je me suis rarement autant amusé à lire un post. 

Merci pour votre verbe, vos enguelades et autres réparties pleines d&#39;esprit.
Y&#39;a pas à dire moi ca me détend après une loooongue journée de m****.

Surtout ne changez rien, moi ça me plait, j&#39;ai mon canard tous les jours à la maison  :D 

Ah oui un truc, le meilleur jeu de tous les temps c&#39;est Fallout. Et vous savez quoi ? ben ca ne s&#39;explique pas, ça s&#39;apprend à l&#39;école  :P

----------


## Bouyi

Rha, encore ? Mais tu es bouché à la cire ou quoi ? On te dit que c&#39;est Battlezone, point final ! Non mais !

----------


## LeBelge

> Hé vous allez rire :] 
> 
> Un nouveau patch viens juste de sortir pour Starcraft lool
> Et il change notamment l&#39;icone du jeu :]



Clair que ca me fait rire. Sortir un patch apres tant d&#39; années, pour un si mauvais jeu(les rush a outrance et les jeux de "strategie" ou tu dois cliquer plus vite que ton ombre me font vomir), sorti par une boite qui a part de la repompe ne sait rien faire d&#39; autre(bon, je dois avouer qu&#39; ils sont tres bon pour ca). Ouep, ca me fait doucement rigoler....

 ::): 

Edit: le meilleur du monde, c&#39; est bien fallout, n&#39; en deplaise a Bouyi. Et c&#39; est tout.

----------


## Phileas

> Clair que ca me fait rire. Sortir un patch apres tant d&#39; années, pour un si mauvais jeu(les rush a outrance et les jeux de "strategie" ou tu dois cliquer plus vite que ton ombre me font vomir), sorti par une boite qui a part de la repompe ne sait rien faire d&#39; autre(bon, je dois avouer qu&#39; ils sont tres bon pour ca). Ouep, ca me fait doucement rigoler....
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: le meilleur du monde, c&#39; est bien fallout, n&#39; en deplaise a Bouyi. Et c&#39; est tout.



Je te sens un peu aigre, là mon lapin.

Sinon ui tu as raison, le meilleur jeu c&#39;est Fallout, d&#39;ailleurs on ne devrait même pas en discuter tellement ça me paraît normal...comment ? oui comme "on respire" c&#39;est ça  :P

----------


## LeBelge

> Je te sens un peu aigre, là mon lapin.
> 
> Sinon ui tu as raison, le meilleur jeu c&#39;est Fallout, d&#39;ailleurs on ne devrait même pas en discuter tellement ça me paraît normal...comment ? oui comme "on respire" c&#39;est ça  :P



Mais non, apres tout, je m&#39; en tapppe un peu de starcraft, meme si je pense ce que j&#39; ai ecrit....juste la forme qui est calquée sur celle du gars qui a créé ce topic...
Et franchement, sur le fond, j&#39; ai pas vraiment tord, non?


Moi je savait pas que des gens pensaient que Fallout etait pas le meilleur jeu de tout les temps. J&#39; ai été tout etonné! Rha, les gens n&#39; ont plus aucun gout, que veux tu?

----------


## Phileas

> Moi je savait pas que des gens pensaient que Fallout etait pas le meilleur jeu de tout les temps. J&#39; ai été tout etonné! Rha, les gens n&#39; ont plus aucun gout, que veux tu?


Tout fout l&#39;camp, mon pauvre ami, tout fout l&#39;camp.

Tout se perd, rien ne se tranforme (celle là j&#39;avais une furieuse envie de la placer).

----------


## Bouyi

Mais arrêtons l&#39;hypocrisie ! Fallout ne peut pas être le meilleur jeu du monde, car ils ne sortent plus de patch depuis 10 ans !

----------


## Phileas

> Mais arrêtons l&#39;hypocrisie ! Fallout ne peut pas être le meilleur jeu du monde, car ils ne sortent plus de patch depuis 10 ans !


Que veux quand on arrive à pondre "le meilleur jeu de tout les temps" ben on touche plus à rien, on s&#39;assoit gentiment devant, on regarde et on sanglotte en levant les mains au ciel.

----------


## Bouyi

> Que veux quand on arrive à pondre "le meilleur jeu de tout les temps" ben on touche plus à rien, on s&#39;assoit gentiment devant, on regarde et on sanglotte en levant les mains au ciel.


Rassure moi, tu sanglottes de bonheur j&#39;espère, parce que sinon ça la fout mal.

----------


## Jerom

> Hé vous allez rire :] 
> 
> Un nouveau patch viens juste de sortir pour Starcraft lool
> Et il change notamment l&#39;icone du jeu :]


Excellent!! je le savais, je le sentais, c&#39;était dans l&#39;air!  ::): 
wooooooaaarrrr, va falloir sortir le SiegeTank du CommandCenter pour un tour
http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=asc02028p
bon ça change des détails infimes mais c&#39;est "la recherche de la perfection" propre à Blizzard
(et créer un "level playing field" sans tricheur ni faille dans le système qui inspire confiance et donne ce gage de qualité incomparable)
ils sont en train de créer "la matrice"(WoW) et pour cela il ne faut aucune faille (exploits) sinon le taux de change Gold(wow) vs Dollar(vrais) ne tient plus!?

ouaih pour revenir à ton post sur war3 DjCoin,effectivement les différences entre races sont infimes et incomparables à SC (argh quand je repense qu&#39;on peut même "infecter" un command center à la Alien et faire des unités infectées... génial! :P lol)

j&#39;avais lu un article sur "the escapist" (le magazine on-line qui monte, qui monte!mais en anglais)
à propos de Blizzard et de leur succès, le voici:
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/issue/48
"la méthode Blizzard"
et c&#39;est vrai que leur succès dans WoW (mais avant Starcraft/Diablo) est plus que mérité!!!

Secret sauce:the rize of the Blizzard (retour sur l&#39;histoire de la société et ses jeux depuis 1991)
"It was like chess combined with backgammon wrapped up in an erector set, and gamers loved it.

That game was not Warcraft.

Westwood Studios&#39; Dune II, predating Warcraft by at least two years, was based on the science fiction books by Frank Herbert, and cast the player as one of three races bent on controlling the spice-infested planet of Arrakis. It has been described as among the best PC games ever made, and many still consider it the best example of its genre ever made."

en fait ce qui fait que les jeux online marchent bien : chaque partie est comme la vie, et "la vie c&#39;est comme une boite de chocolat : on sait jamais sur quoi on va tomber!"
(celle là aussi je voulais la placer! arf)
alors que Fallout, bon après 10 ans je pense qu&#39;on a fait le tour?! (à quand "fallout online" ça serait une tuerie!!  ::):

----------


## Bouyi

Oh le malheureux, il va se faire empaler.

Je ne peux pas regarder ça, c&#39;est trop horrible.

----------


## Jerom

héhé, oups!...
enfin je voulais dire, que, heu, comment dire, fallout, ben c&#39;est comme Oblivion (ahem) donc, on se ballade, on s&#39;amuse bien et pis c&#39;est tout, heu c&#39;est le principal je veux dire!!   ::rolleyes::  
(on prend pas une coalition surprise de 3 joueurs sur la gueule souvent, mais bon là pour le coup c&#39;est le moins marrant dans Starcraft et consorts... et la partie ne dure pas)

Ils parlent même pas de starcraft dans l&#39;article de The Escapist...
donc bon on peut déjà s&#39;estimer heureux que CanardPC l&#39;ait mentionné!!
c&#39;est dans le Hors-Série sur les métiers du jeu vidéo? en tout cas Blizzard c&#39;est l&#39;exemple à suivre bien-sûr...

on s&#39;éclatait bien aussi sur warcraft2 en réseau (enfin tout le monde jouait Bloodlust ogres-mages donc pour l&#39;équilibre on repassera)

allez c&#39;est l&#39;heure de "l&#39;île de la tentation" tiens, ça aussi c marrant (pas autant que les forums c vrai) ++

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Mais ils ont quoi avec leur Fallout et son système de combats à en faire chier une mouette comme une mitraillette !? ( j&#39;en invente tout les jours ) Univers riche et varié pour du Post-Apo j&#39;vous l&#39;accorde, mais à coté y a quoi d&#39;intéressant surtout que je viens de le réinstaller et que je me fais chier mais à un point...Bon je me fais moins chier que devant WoW mais quand meme.

----------


## gripoil

Bien parlé mon maître! ... ah bah nan cette fois non faut pas insulter fallout!
Je suis aussi un fou de stracraft (jai pas suivi du tout le topic je sais juste que Omar boulon en a encore pris plein la gueule) mais ca je m&#39;en fou!
Mais fallout pas touche... 

... j&#39;ai pas d&#39;arguments, et j&#39;aime pas débattre sur des questions aussi nazes ^^ alors gripwâl il se tire!

----------


## KiwiX

> Et puis F.E.A.R. c&#39;est Pong etc...


Je m&#39;indigne ! Osez comparer F.E.A.R. a un Pong, je trouve ça inacceptable ! Comment toi, vil lecteur de CPC peux-tu faire cette comparaison ?! Je m&#39;en vais brûler des voitures et cogner les membres de Famille de France !

Comment ça "je m&#39;emporte" ? DjCoin Attitude les mecs, vous n&#39;y connaissez rien.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bien parlé mon maître! ... ah bah nan cette fois non faut pas insulter fallout!
> Je suis aussi un fou de stracraft (jai pas suivi du tout le topic je sais juste que Omar boulon en a encore pris plein la gueule) mais ca je m&#39;en fou!
> Mais fallout pas touche... 
> 
> ... j&#39;ai pas d&#39;arguments, et j&#39;aime pas débattre sur des questions aussi nazes ^^ alors gripwâl il se tire!


Avant que tu te prenne mon gros baton ( mais nan pas celui la ! ) dans l&#39;entre partie de tes 2 fesses . Et cette fois, montre nous vraiment ce que célérité veut dire !

----------


## Dj_gordon

bah, F.E.A.R. ne vaut pas Half-life 2 (même pas peur) :P

----------


## Spartan

Painkiller rules.

----------


## gripoil

*Reviens super vite*
Ah le but du topic c&#39;est de dire notre jeu favoris?
INTERSTATE FOREVEUUUUUUUHR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jamais on pourra faire mieux parceque jamais on retrouvera des personnage aussi bien modélisés et une BO aussi EXTRAORDINAIRE!!

*Repars 2 fois plus vite!*

----------


## KiwiX

> Painkiller rules.


Copain.

----------


## Pilosite

Désolé de mon absence, j&#39;étais en plein

----------


## Bouyi

Vivement Battlezone DS (pas l&#39;original, bien sur  :P ) !

----------


## POPO l'hippo

> Désolé de mon absence, j&#39;étais en plein


Rah putain c&#39;est pas humain de faire un fake aussi con  ::lol::  .




ps : fallout > all

haha.

----------


## Jerom

ouaih c&#39;est pas crédible et à quoi servirait l&#39;écran du haut?
donc Starcraft sur DS (et dans le métro) c&#39;est pas pour demain... snif!

----------


## Pilosite

> ouaih c&#39;est pas crédible et à quoi servirait l&#39;écran du haut?
> donc Starcraft sur DS (et dans le métro) c&#39;est pas pour demain... snif!


bah l&#39;écran du haut c&#39;est la représentaiton 3D temps réel de l&#39;action cliquée voyons, faut réflechir un peu.

----------


## Spartan

Starcraft Ds est un projet qui revient avec insistance, au même titre qu&#39;un Diablo III. 
Suggestion : l&#39;écran du haut pourrait servir à donner des renseignements sur les unités sélectionnées, celui du bas serait la fenêtre principale du jeu.

----------


## Jerom

> Désolé de mon absence, j&#39;étais en plein
> ...


ah ah: tu as essayé de nous berner, DjCoin et moi-même!?   :<_<:  
Fourbe d&#39;habitudé du forum que tu es, mais nous n&#39;avons pas sauté sur l&#39;image comme des chiens sur un os en japant et grognant de désir! arf
ça aurait pu pourtant, j&#39;étais déjà parti voir les prix des DS!...   ::rolleyes::  
Qui connais un employé de Blizzard pour infirmer/confirmer cette rumeur? héhé
(et on veut une date! pliz&#39 :;): 

Oui, pour l&#39;écran du haut on peut toujours trouver un truc à afficher... (mais tout bon joueur de Starcraft qui se respecte doit connaître les caractéristiques des unités *par coeur*!!) ou bien des mini jeux quand tu t&#39;ennuies contre des noob&#39; ? gniark gniark  :;):

----------


## YannDos

> ah ah: tu as essayé de nous berner, DjCoin et moi-même!?   
> Fourbe d&#39;habitudé du forum que tu es, mais nous n&#39;avons pas sauté sur l&#39;image comme des chiens sur un os en japant et grognant de désir! arf
> ça aurait pu pourtant, j&#39;étais déjà parti voir les prix des DS!...   
> Qui connais un employé de Blizzard pour infirmer/confirmer cette rumeur? héhé
> (et on veut une date! pliz&#39


Donc en gros, tu serais intéressé par la conversion d&#39;un jeu auquel tu joues depuis des années et que tu connais donc par coeur ?
Ca y est, c&#39;est officiel, je sui vieux, je ne comprends plus le monde.

----------


## Pilosite

¨Pfffff,

pour l&#39;écran du haut, zont qu&#39;à afficher Warcraft II :

c&#39;est le même jeux en héroic fantasy, donc même calcul, les procs n&#39;ont pas plus de boulot.

----------


## Jerom

> ¨Pfffff,
> 
> pour l&#39;écran du haut, zont qu&#39;à afficher Warcraft II :
> 
> c&#39;est le même jeux en héroic fantasy, donc même calcul, les procs n&#39;ont pas plus de boulot.


DjCoin : attakk! On va faire une attaque combinée Zerg-Terran (médics) sur sa base!!
Bah on peut mettre Advanced War DS sur l&#39;écran du haut aussi, du tour par tour c&#39;est pas pressé... ?

----------


## Bouyi

> Chuis pas tout jeune non plus et pis c&#39;est trop compliqué d&#39;apprendre de nouveaux jeux!



Qu&#39;est-ce que tu appelles "pas tout jeune non plus" ?

----------


## Jerom

> Qu&#39;est-ce que tu appelles "pas tout jeune non plus" ?


bah j&#39;ai 30ans!... (bon je sais,c pas très vieux,mais en terme de JeuVidéo ça commence à faire?!)
et pis la moyenne du forum ici c&#39;est 16ans, non?! héhé - just kiddin&#39;  :;):

----------


## Bouyi

Ben quelque part, même si évidemment y&#39;a aucune logique là-dedans, ça m&#39;étonne que tu aies suivi DJCoin dans son délire sans intérêt concernant Starcraft, alors que tu as atteint la trentaine (au passage tu me dois le respect, comme à tous tes ainés  :P ) et qu&#39;on pourrait espérer de toi d&#39;être plus posé, au moins sur ce genre de sujet.

----------


## Zepolak

C&#39;est dont vers la trentaine que l&#39;on est cense commencer a devenir rabat-joie?  :D

----------


## Bouyi

Tu as tout compris : je suis un vieux con  :D 
Bande de p&#39;tits cons, va !

----------


## Jerom

> Ben quelque part, même si évidemment y&#39;a aucune logique là-dedans, ça m&#39;étonne que tu aies suivi DJCoin dans son délire sans intérêt concernant Starcraft, alors que tu as atteint la trentaine (au passage tu me dois le respect, comme à tous tes ainés  :P ) et qu&#39;on pourrait espérer de toi d&#39;être plus posé, au moins sur ce genre de sujet.


Oui, on peut voir ça comme ça... Mais c&#39;était plus sympa de défendre DjCoin (d&#39;autant que je suis plutôt d&#39;accord avec lui - quel délire?! héhé) face à une armée "d&#39;habitués du forum" assoifés de sang et sans aucune pitié!
Sans oublier les membres de la rédaction intraitables et revanchards, n&#39;hésitant pas à nous trainer, nous pauvres petits lecteurs sans défense, dans la boue à la moindre occasion...  :D 

Plus posé? héhé, un jour peut-être!?
Salutations monsieur Bouyi. Bonne soirée.
(Un peu de bienséance et de courtoisie dans les forumsCoins ne ferait pas de mal, je suis tout à fait d&#39;accord pour le coup.)

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé Mec,

Etre revanchard, intraitable et traîner les lecteurs dans la boue, chez Canard PC, c&#39;est l&#39;équivalent des congés payés et du treizième mois!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> et pis la moyenne du forum ici c&#39;est 16ans, non?! héhé - just kiddin&#39;


Tu te plains ( enfin "plains" sans dire le grand mot ) des jeunes de 16 ans....va pas sur jv.fr dont la moyenne d&#39;age dépasse surement pas les 13 ans. Fait de boutonneux, et de moutons en tout genre  ::mellow:: ... Quand on a presque 20 ans et de voir qu&#39;a leur age on étais peut etre aussi con ( pour la plupart ) ça fait peur. Alors toi et tes 30 ans j&#39;imagine pas :P.

----------


## YannDos

> Hé Mec,
> 
> Etre revanchard, intraitable et traîner les lecteurs dans la boue, chez Canard PC, c&#39;est l&#39;équivalent des congés payés et du treizième mois!


Ah d&#39;accord...
C&#39;est pour ça, alors.

----------


## Jerom

Mouaih, vous faites le plein de RTT là?
Bah faut dire qu&#39;il l&#39;avait bien cherché...
(et puis j&#39;en rajoute un tout ptit peu, allez j&#39;avoue  ::): 

Mais bon, en tant que "clients" on a quand même droit a un peu plus de léchage de botte?!
Et le "suivi après vente", "contrat de confiance" et tout ça??...

Je vais finir par acheter JeuxVidéo magazine si ça continue, là pas d&#39;excès pour le coup et des blagues policées et de bon ton. (enfin quand y&#39;en a) arf
Bah de toute façon chuis trop pauvre pour jouer sur PC... alors j&#39;achète Canard!

Faites nous rêver les gars (& rire aussi)
Chapeau bas l&#39;artiste!

[mon rêve!! OmarBoulon a daigné m&#39;adresser la parole, incroybale! j&#39;ai "touché" la légende, le mythe que j&#39;entrevois toutes les semaines. Je ne vais plus me laver les doigts qui ont écrits cette réponse, ni les yeux qui ont lu ce post   ::lol::  ]

----------


## Erokh

hé bein moi il m&#39;a même parlé en MP, une fois   :B):

----------


## Jerom

> Hé Mec,
> 
> Etre revanchard, intraitable et traîner les lecteurs dans la boue, chez Canard PC, c&#39;est l&#39;équivalent des congés payés et du treizième mois!


Héhé, tiens ça me refait penser à la pub Orangina rouge,
"Mais pourquoi est-il aussi méchant?... Parce queeeeeee!"
mdr
(on doit les attacher à leur PC avec le système d&#39;Orange mécanique sur les yeux à la Rédac?!
rédac&#39; chef=bourreau d&#39;enfants!!)

(bon quand chuis parti dans mon délire moi... avec des références de trentenaire)

----------


## Pilosite

[Et merrrde, le TAC se multiplie

----------


## Bouyi

> hé bein moi il m&#39;a même parlé en MP, une fois


Hé ben moi c&#39;était Théabor et Ivan, aussi, na !

----------


## POPO l'hippo

Moi rien.

----------


## Jerom

> Moi rien.


Bah toi t&#39;es un "petit canard" et moi un "N&#39;oeuf" alors face à du "100% pur porc" on fait pas le poid!!  :P 

du coup il est parti, il boude...
c&#39;est sur que s&#39;occuper d&#39;un élevage de canard, ça doit pas être facile tous les jours...
mouarf
(mais en vrai il ressemble vraiment à la caricature dessinée?! héhéhé... no comment, pas l&#39;air commode en tout cas - à quand les photos des journalistes?)
allez bnuit les coincoins

----------


## Pilosite

Oaaaah, mais si l&#39;idölatrie continue, le père Omar va arrondir ses fins de mois en vendant ses boxer shorts sales sur eBay, comme Cher.

Moi j&#39;ai reçu un Spam d&#39;Enlargement de pénis, ça compte?

----------


## Bouyi

> Oaaaah, mais si l&#39;idölatrie continue, le père Omar va arrondir ses fins de mois en vendant ses boxer shorts sales sur eBay, comme Cher.
> 
> Moi j&#39;ai reçu un Spam d&#39;Enlargement de pénis, ça compte?


Oh oui, oh oui !

----------


## NitroG42

a tien, vous aussi ?

----------


## Daeke

> [Et merrrde, le TAC se multiplie


Total Annihilation : Contre-attaque ?

----------


## Pilosite

> Total Annihilation : Contre-attaque ?


Trauma Center poru être préchis

----------


## Jerom

> Oaaaah, mais si l&#39;idölatrie continue, le père Omar va arrondir ses fins de mois en vendant ses boxer shorts sales sur eBay, comme Cher.


On va ptet pas aller jusque là?!...
un dessin de monsieur Bouyi, euh Couly, dédicacé suffira (avec mon shuttle dans les bras si possible?!   :B): 
(j&#39;avais bien aimé les dessins de la Rédac avec les ptits détails genre "Zalman resserator bleu" dessus,etc... héhé)
bon, je n&#39;ai toujours pas trouvé le numéro d&#39;été à Bruxelles au fait! (il doit y avoir un Relay gare du midi qui l&#39;a et celui gare centrale/mais fermé en ce moment, vacances justement! pfff... et vu le topic sur les délais de livraison en s&#39;abonnant, je ne vais pas me presser.)

----------


## alonzobistro

Heu sinon Starcraft *EST*, bel et bien, ni plus ni moins un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace ...   ::rolleyes::  

Ne me remerciez pas pour avoir recentré le débat, j&#39;aime rendre service   ::lol::

----------


## Bouyi

> Heu sinon Starcraft *EST*, bel et bien, ni plus ni moins un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace ...   
> 
> Ne me remerciez pas pour avoir recentré le débat, j&#39;aime rendre service


Tu as bien raison, ce topic commençait vraiment à devenir triste à mourir.

----------


## Pilosite

Starcraft? c&#39;est pas ce STR de bourrin du clic tout juste bon pour les ados boutonneux entre 2 parties de CounterStrike ?

----------


## Phileas

> Starcraft? c&#39;est pas ce STR de bourrin du clic tout juste bon pour les ados boutonneux entre 2 parties de CounterStrike ?


Toi t&#39;es un grand maître du "tendage de joue". Je suis fan (du verbe pas du jeu hein, même si je me suis pas mal amusé dessus y&#39;a looooongtemps)

----------


## Pilosite

> Toi t&#39;es un grand maître du "tendage de joue". Je suis fan (du verbe pas du jeu hein, même si je me suis pas mal amusé dessus y&#39;a looooongtemps)


Fais discret, chui sûr qu&#39;un fanboy ou deux pourrais se réveiller..  ::ninja::

----------


## Bouyi

> Toi t&#39;es un grand maître du "tendage de joue". Je suis fan (du verbe pas du jeu hein, même si je me suis pas mal amusé dessus y&#39;a looooongtemps)


Mais non, il a raison, d&#39;ailleurs c&#39;est quoi tous ces djeuns qui à peine sortis d&#39;un jeu aussi fin et intelligent que mario se propulse sur des trucs aussi pourris ? Franchement !

----------


## DjCoin

Pas mal pour un premier sujet 160 réponses   :B):

----------


## Jerom

> Starcraft? c&#39;est pas ce STR de bourrin du clic tout juste bon pour les ados boutonneux entre 2 parties de CounterStrike ?


Ca c&#39;est ce que disent les "mous du clic" qui se font latter en moins de 2!   :<_<:  
Bien que j&#39;adore aussi Heroes of Might and Magic [1,3&5 uniquement] et que c&#39;est bien meilleur pour le rythme cardiaque...

C&#39;est quoi cette barbe psychédélique sur la photo d&#39;ailleurs avec un couple de babbos?   ::blink::  
Forcement la beuh et les RTS sont difficilement compatibles, là vaut mieux mettre l&#39;écnomiseur d&#39;écran "aquarium", à la rigueur le démineur ou le solitaire?

Oui, je crois qu&#39;on va laisser ce topic s&#39;auto-détruire, c&#39;est le mieux que l&#39;on ait à faire? 3, 2, 1... *coin*

----------


## Pilosite

> Ca c&#39;est ce que disent les "mous du clic" qui se font latter en moins de 2!   
> Bien que j&#39;adore aussi Heroes of Might and Magic [1,3&5 uniquement] et que c&#39;est bien meilleur pour le rythme cardiaque...
> 
> C&#39;est quoi cette barbe psychédélique sur la photo d&#39;ailleurs avec un couple de babbos?   
> Forcement la beuh et les RTS sont difficilement compatibles, là vaut mieux mettre l&#39;écnomiseur d&#39;écran "aquarium", à la rigueur le démineur ou le solitaire?
> 
> Oui, je crois qu&#39;on va laisser ce topic s&#39;auto-détruire, c&#39;est le mieux que l&#39;on ait à faire? 3, 2, 1... *coin*


J&#39;avais une souris dans les mains que tu étais encore à l&#39;âge playskool mon jeune ami, et je clique plus vite que mon ombre... mais pas pour rien ! (donc : pas pour starcraft et tout les STR micromanagement qui cachent la pauvreté de leurs gameplay derrière le clic à outrance... pas le temps de codé une IA digne de ce nom très certainement.

Certes, les str sont généralement puor les décérébrés, contrairemetn au FPS qui sont eux au moins des vrais sports cérébraux!

En fait, c&#39;est le "real time" dans RTS qui est pour les gamins, vive les vrais jeux tactiques comme Battle Isle.

----------


## Jerom

> Certes, les str sont généralement puor les décérébrés, contrairemetn au FPS qui sont eux au moins des vrais sports cérébraux!
> 
> En fait, c&#39;est le "real time" dans RTS qui est pour les gamins, vive les vrais jeux tactiques comme Battle Isle.


Non, je ne suis pas d&#39;accord, le "real time" dans RTS c&#39;est pour ne pas s&#39;ennuyer pendant que les autres jouent!...
(déjà fait une partie de Heroes à 5 joueurs? moi oui : et on jouait à côté à Diplomacy ou un jeu de plateau pour ne pas trop s&#39;emmerder pendant les tours des 4 autres!)
Battle Isle est un très bon souvenir mais ne donnerait rien de bien en multi...
(ça n&#39;est pas une copie de l&#39;excellent jeu de plateau "full metal planet" d&#39;ailleur Battle Isle? je sais pu)

C&#39;est la première fois que j&#39;entend dire que les FPS sont plus tactiques que les RTS?! Mais bon je ne suis pas très fort en FPS et je trouve les intéractions dans une (mauvaise)équipe limitées...
C&#39;est un autre débat qui peut encore déchainer les passions!!!   ::lol:: 

Enfin bon, c&#39;est sûr qu&#39;on ne réagit pas de la même façon par rapport à des gameplay différents,donc on n&#39;arrivera pas à se mettre d&#39;accord! ça on le savait déjà!? héhé - *vive pong*!

----------


## Spartan

Pong c&#39;est nul.

----------


## Bouyi

Les seuls vrais jeux de stratégie en temps réels sont les Myth, Dark Omen et autres Ground control ... Point barre. Non mais !




> Pong c&#39;est nul.


C&#39;est pas faux.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Les seuls vrais jeux de stratégie en temps réels sont les Myth, Dark Omen et autres Ground control ... Point barre. Non mais !
> C&#39;est pas faux.


Ground Control j&#39;ai eu beau essayer j&#39;ai pas trop aimé :/ et meme en m&#39;ayant acheté le 2 y a pas si longtemps j&#39;ai pas dépassé la 7 eme mission...Dommage car l&#39;univers futuriste qu&#39;il sort est excellent !

----------


## Jerom

> Les seuls vrais jeux de stratégie en temps réels sont les Myth, Dark Omen et autres Ground control ... Point barre. Non mais !


Ah ouaih Dark Omen j&#39;ai adoré! (mais bon, pas de multi et warcraft2 était quand même moins buggué/mieux fini!et puis la 3D était très sommaire)
D&#39;ailleurs le nouveau Warhammer Battle a l&#39;air terrible (cf. la copie d&#39;écran avec les goblins de la nuit dans les fougères en pleine nuit prêts à l&#39;attaque /un peu du style Rome Total War dans l&#39;univers Warhammer! enfin!!)
Ground control, connais pas(j&#39;ai fait une "traversée du désert" sans jeux à ce moment là avec un PC obsolète!)

----------


## olivarius

> Non, M. Boulon, ce troll est trop voyant pour être pris en considération par la RIRAA.


+1 Elle m&#39;a bien fait rire celle là  :D

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> D&#39;ailleurs le nouveau Warhammer Battle a l&#39;air terrible (cf. la copie d&#39;écran avec les goblins de la nuit dans les fougères en pleine nuit prêts à l&#39;attaque /un peu du style Rome Total War dans l&#39;univers Warhammer! enfin!!)


Heu...t&#39;appel Warhammer : Battle le Warhammer : Mark of Chaos ?

----------


## Jerom

> Heu...t&#39;appel Warhammer : Battle le Warhammer : Mark of Chaos ?


Oui c&#39;est bien ça. Je ne me rappelais plus du nom. 
J&#39;espère que ce sera le gameplay de Dark Omen et non pas le gameplay frénétique de Warhammer 40.000:Dawn of war.
La vitesse du jeu en mono ne devrait pas être réglable en fait!comme Starcraft en multi quoi=la perfection du juste équilibre!!  :mrgreen:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Oui c&#39;est bien ça. Je ne me rappelais plus du nom. 
> J&#39;espère que ce sera le gameplay de Dark Omen et non pas le gameplay frénétique de Warhammer 40.000:Dawn of war.


Non ce n&#39;est pas du tout du Warhammer 40k : DoW comme j&#39;ai pu le voir sur la vidéo de présentation du jeu.




> La vitesse du jeu en mono ne devrait pas être réglable en fait!comme Starcraft en multi quoi=la perfection du juste équilibre!!  :mrgreen:


Mouais bof...

Sinon un autre jeu vers qui se tourner, mais qui ressemble un peu à Warhammer40k : DoW conçernant le système de ressources, c&#39;est Company of Heroes rhaaaa vivement la version Beta publique pour que les joueur voient a quel point le nouveau Havok est puissant et ce jeu qui sera sans doute le STR de l&#39;année !

----------


## Erokh

> Les seuls vrais jeux de stratégie en temps réels sont les Myth, Dark Omen et autres Ground control ... Point barre. Non mais !


teuteuteu!! Ground control n&#39;est en rien un jeu de stratégie. C&#39;est un jeu de tactique, ce qui est complètement différent  ::o:

----------


## Pilosite

> C&#39;est la première fois que j&#39;entend dire que les FPS sont plus tactiques que les RTS?!


c&#39;est donc sûrement la première fois que tu tombes sur un Troll à 2 balles © Pilosité  ::ninja:: 

bah merde, je pensais pourtant que c&#39;étais évident que je relançait éhontément le débat avec des arguments stériles..

mais dans un sens tant mieux car la discussion est repartie et c&#39;est assez interessant!

Erok à d&#39;ailleurs raison : on ne mélange pas stratégie et tactique!

c&#39;est d&#39;ailleurs pour ça que le futur Total Commandeur est un VRAI jeu tactique, pas une bouse stratégique tels qu&#39;on en vois depuis Warcraft III. ça me fait réellement halluciner que les joueurs de RTS pensent vraiment que ce type de jeux à quelque chose à voir avec une quelquonque forme d&#39;intelligence :

être bon à un RTS se résume à choper les mécanismes de rush/constructions adéquates par races et balancer le tout à vollo... en clair un bon guide stratégique et tu es un bon, rien à voir avec un jeu tactique qui lui demande une réelle finesse loin de ces considérations.

^ ceci n&#39;est d&#39;ailleurs pas un troll, je le pense vraiment.

----------


## Bouyi

> Ground Control j&#39;ai eu beau essayer j&#39;ai pas trop aimé :/ et meme en m&#39;ayant acheté le 2 y a pas si longtemps j&#39;ai pas dépassé la 7 eme mission...Dommage car l&#39;univers futuriste qu&#39;il sort est excellent !


Bah, c&#39;est pas la question d&#39;aimer ou pas, c&#39;est surtout que dans ces jeux là, si tu ne planifies pas efficacement tes stratégies, tu peux rien produire derrière pour essayer de te rattraper aux branches et donc généralement tu es mort.

----------


## Erokh

> c&#39;est donc sûrement la première fois que tu tombes sur un Troll à 2 balles © Pilosité 
> 
> bah merde, je pensais pourtant que c&#39;étais évident que je relançait éhontément le débat avec des arguments stériles..
> 
> mais dans un sens tant mieux car la discussion est repartie et c&#39;est assez interessant!
> 
> Erok à d&#39;ailleurs raison : on ne mélange pas stratégie et tactique!
> 
> c&#39;est d&#39;ailleurs pour ça que le futur Total Commandeur est un VRAI jeu tactique, pas une bouse stratégique tels qu&#39;on en vois depuis Warcraft III.


Alors d&#39;abord, moi c&#39;est Erok*H*
Ensuite, c&#39;est pas Total Commandeur, mais Supreme Commander, qui sera un vrai jeu tactique
*chieur inside*

----------


## Bouyi

> teuteuteu!! Ground control n&#39;est en rien un jeu de stratégie. C&#39;est un jeu de tactique, ce qui est complètement différent


Va voir la définition des deux et tu verras.

----------


## Erokh

> Art d&#39;élaborer un plan d&#39;action coordonné

----------


## Pilosite

> Alors d&#39;abord, moi c&#39;est Erok*H*


Je t&#39;ai déjà dit 100 fois d&#39;arrêter le H

----------


## POPO l'hippo

> Alors d&#39;abord, moi c&#39;est Erok*H*
> Ensuite, c&#39;est pas Total Commandeur, mais Supreme Commander, qui sera un vrai jeu tactique
> *chieur inside*



Qui sera un vrai jeu de stratégie plutôt ?


Supreme Commander c&#39;est quand même à super grosse échelle niveau commandement  ::blink::

----------


## Jerom

> Alors que l&#39;on pensait que Blizzard se contentait de poursuivre sa lobotomie des forces vives de l&#39;Humanité, [...]
> La société vient de publier une offre d&#39;emploi qui devrait réveiller les fans de Warcraft et autres amateurs de gameplay galactico-assymétriques.


ça y est si la Rédaction se met à troller aussi et à (re-)mettre de l&#39;huile sur le feu!! pfff   ::):  
quelle mauvaise foi (et cruauté) si enfantine propre au ton du Canard
Enfin c&#39;est bien marrant quand même, ça va rester!?... je réagis pour vous faire plaisir hein, vous vous en rendez compte? ça ne me fait ni chaud ni froid nananèèèreuu  :P

----------


## Bouyi

Va falloir arrêter de faire aveuglément confiance à Wikipédia les enfants, pour lequel, je vous le rappelle, les articles sont pour la plupart écrits par des internautes.

Définition de stratégie du PETIT ROBERT :

"(Opposé à tactique) Art de faire évoluer une armée sur un théatre d&#39;opérations jusqu&#39;au moment ou elle entre en contact avec l&#39;ennemi".
Evidemment ça n&#39;empêche pas les warcraft et consorts d&#39;être des jeux de stratégie (  ::rolleyes::   ...) mais ça ne fait en rien des myth et autres des jeux de simple tactique, bien au contraire.

Définition de tactique :

"Art de combiner tous les moyens militaires (troupes, armements) au combat, exécution locale adaptée aux circonstances, des plans de la stratégie."

Là ok, c&#39;est assez proche de ce que vous avez sur wikipédia, mais c&#39;est pas exactement ça.

----------


## Erokh

> Va falloir arrêter de faire aveuglément confiance à Wikipédia les enfants, pour lequel, je vous le rappelle, les articles sont pour la plupart écrits par des internautes.
> 
> Définition de stratégie du PETIT ROBERT :
> 
> "(Opposé à tactique) Art de faire évoluer une armée sur un théatre d&#39;opérations jusqu&#39;au moment ou elle entre en contact avec l&#39;ennemi".
> Evidemment ça n&#39;empêche pas les warcraft et consorts d&#39;être des jeux de stratégie (   ...) mais ça ne fait en rien des myth et autres des jeux de simple tactique, bien au contraire.
> 
> Définition de tactique :
> 
> ...


Alors d&#39;abord, j&#39;ai pas chopé ça avec wikipedia. J&#39;ai utilisé la fonction "define:" de google. Oui, c&#39;est pareil, mais c&#39;était juste pour chipoter et te faire chier :P

Je n&#39;ai pas dit que warcraft n&#39;était pas un jeu de strat&#39;. J&#39;ai dit que Ground Control et consorts ne sont pas des jeux de strat&#39;

Pour moi, la stratégie, c&#39;est le truc des généraux: il faut qu&#39;on prenne telle colline pour avoir une position dominante, il faut qu&#39;on fasse péter ce pont pour couper l&#39;approvisionnement, etc
La tactique, dans ma tête c&#39;est donc le moyen local d&#39;exécuter la stratégie: on nous demande de chopper le pont, du coup je vais y aller avec cette les fantassins de ce côté, les tank de celui là, et l&#39;artillerie qui pilonne. 
En gros, pour moi, la stratégie c&#39;est l&#39;art de la guerre, et la tactique l&#39;art de la bataille

Ok, les définitions de stratégie et de tactique ne sont pas tout à fait exactes. Mais tu admettras quand même qu&#39;on ne peut pas dire qu&#39;un jeu du type Sudden Strike soit un jeu stratégique, si?? (en fait, c&#39;est juste ça que je veux dire depuis tout à l&#39;heure   ::huh::  )

----------


## Bouyi

> Je n&#39;ai pas dit que warcraft n&#39;était pas un jeu de strat&#39;. J&#39;ai dit que Ground Control et consorts ne sont pas des jeux de strat&#39;


Euh, j&#39;ai pas dit que tu avais dit ça, c&#39;était une apartée par rapport à ma propre réflexion d&#39;un post précédent. Sinon je ne suis pas d&#39;accord pour Ground control, mais bon ...
Pour Sudden Strike, je n&#39;y ai jamais joué, donc pas d&#39;avis.

----------


## Phileas

Franchement ça devient super technique...excusez mais j&#39;ai un peu du mal à vous suivre dans la sémantique des propos...n&#39;est pas le petit robert qui veut.

Alors comme j&#39;ai pas envie de faire d&#39;effort (c&#39;est vendredi et on déconne pas avec le jour du poisson), je post pour rien dire. Ce qui n&#39;est pas nouveau vous en conviendrez.

Trêve de plaisanteries, j&#39;en reviens à mon expérience de jeu. On peut facilement découper les jeux sus-cités en : "tu peux construire" "t&#39;as juste ça comme unités dépatouilles toi tout seul". Perso, j&#39;ai une légère préférence pour la première catégorie. Car je suis le genre honnis d&#39;entre tous qui construit 5 rangées de murailles juste pour être peinard. En clair j&#39;aime po les rush. 

D&#39;ailleurs je pense que certains automatismes sont nécessaires (ordre défini de constructions) pour survivre online. Et comme ça me soule, ben je joue en solo.

----------


## Bouyi

D&#39;où l&#39;intérêt de jouer avec un nombre limité d&#39;unités.
Enfin bon, je te rappelle qu&#39;on est tous parti sur la déconnade (non ?   ::huh::  ) donc les coups du petit robert et compagnie, faut le prendre comme ça.  :P

----------


## Phileas

> Enfin bon, je te rappelle qu&#39;on est tous parti sur la déconnade (non ?   ) donc les coups du petit robert et compagnie, faut le prendre comme ça.  :P



Tu fais bien de me le rappeller car les forums permettent la spontanéité à distance mais l&#39;écrit n&#39;a pas de ton (d&#39;ou les smileys). 

Je croyais que ça partait en discours physico-sémantique sur l&#39;être et l&#39;avoir des STR, et ça m&#39;a fait frissoner.  :P

----------


## Bouyi

Bon, on reprend :

"Vous avez tous des goûts de chiottes ! Les seuls vrais jeux de stratégie sont des jeux comme Dark Omen et Battlezone (the Number One, oeuf corse)"

----------


## Pilosite

> Bon, on reprend :
> 
> "Vous avez tous des goûts de chiottes ! Les seuls vrais jeux dit de stratégie sont des jeux comme Dark Omen et Battlezone (the Number One, oeuf corse)"


Nan attends, je remet les pendules à l&#39;heure :

il n&#39;existe AUCUN jeux de stratégie digne de ce nom, tout les jeux type STR sont de la merde qui ne sied qu&#39;à ceux qui en ont déjà dans les yeux. 

Le concept à été sucé, resucé, reresucé sans jamais rien apporter que de la frenesie de click, surtout aux fans des jeux de "bizarre", stwarcraft en tête. 

Jouer à ce genre de jeux, c&#39;est fait pour des mecs qui finiront dans leur grande majorité impuissants (si ce n&#39;est déjà fait), à faire des maquettes au 1/25ème des plus grands chalutiers du monde.

Je n&#39;ai je crois rien d&#39;autre à ajouter, je pense avoir correctement exprimer mon point de vue.

----------


## Erokh

> Bon, on reprend :
> 
> "Vous avez tous des goûts de chiottes ! Les seuls vrais jeux de stratégie sont des jeux comme Dark Omen et Battlezone (the Number One, oeuf corse)"


...qui (il est bon de le rappeler) ne valent pas Fallout, qui est le meilleur jeu de tout les temps.

----------


## Phileas

> ...qui (il est bon de le rappeler) ne valent pas Fallout, qui est le meilleur jeu de tout les temps.


Je me tatais (n&#39;y voyez aucun vice) depuis un moment pour savoir comment le replacer celui-là mais je vois, mon cher Erokh, que nous sommes entre gentlemen et ça ça me plaît.

----------


## Zepolak

> vive les vrais jeux tactiques comme Battle Isle.


Snif... The Shadow of the Empire... Que c&#39;est vieux... Que c&#39;etait bon...


Sinon, euh, les Civilization, Hearts of Iron, sont des jeux de strategie ; les Ground Control et Close Combat, des jeux de tactique ; et Starcraft/Warcraft n&#39;est rien...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> ...qui (il est bon de le rappeler) ne valent pas Fallout, qui est le meilleur jeu de tout les temps.


Fallout ça me dit quelque chose......Ah oui ! c&#39;est le jeu que j&#39;ai réinstallé y a 3 jours et sur lequel je m&#39;éclate comme un p&#39;ti fou, pas comme à sa sortie ou je l&#39;ai trouvé daubesque, je reconnais mon erreur  ::mellow:: .

----------


## KiwiX

> Fallout ça me dit quelque chose......Ah oui ! c&#39;est le jeu que j&#39;ai réinstallé y a 3 jours et sur lequel je m&#39;éclate comme un p&#39;ti fou, pas comme à sa sortie ou je l&#39;ai trouvé daubesque, je reconnais mon erreur .


Ah ? Moi j&#39;ai toujours pas réussi à m&#39;éclater dessus. Par contre, mon ignorance de Starcraft était purement idiote. Je passe des heures de folies maintenant  ::rolleyes:: 

Aux chiottes les RTS modernes.

----------


## POPO l'hippo

Et Supreme Commander ce n&#39;est qu&#39;un Total Annihilation avec de la full 3D ? :D

(et soyons préci : lorsque l&#39;on parle de Fallout, nous parlons bien du premier opus, n&#39;est-ce pas ?)

----------


## Phileas

> (et soyons préci : lorsque l&#39;on parle de Fallout, nous parlons bien du premier opus, n&#39;est-ce pas ?)


Oui Msieur Popo.

Sinon pour supreme commander va falloir que je change mon ordi, que j&#39;achete un deuxieme écran....je crois que je vais devoir hypothequer mon camping car pour pouvoir y jouer dans de bonnes conditions  :P

----------


## Pilosite

> Oui Msieur Popo.
> 
> Sinon pour supreme commander va falloir que je change mon ordi, que j&#39;achete un deuxieme écran....je crois que je vais devoir hypothequer mon camping car pour pouvoir y jouer dans de bonnes conditions  :P


T&#39;es CampingCariste ? Mais ça fausse toute mes statistiques!

----------


## mentasm

> T&#39;es CampingCariste ? Mais ça fausse toute mes statistiques!


  ::lol::  

Sinon +1 pour les campingcars, surtout les vieux Leyland où il faut faire un double débrayage pour passer de la 4ème à la 3ème

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bref, je pense que mon coup de gueule de "FanBoy" était mérité.


Forcément une phrase de non-sens et tu perds toute crédibilité malgré un bon message.  ::lol::  
SC est très bon.

----------


## Pilosite

Tiens les joueurs de starcraft sont absents du topic ?

ah bah oui chui con, c&#39;est les colonies de vacances en cette periode !

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## mozart

Vous devriez avoir honte de ressuciter encore et encore un pauvre topic qui n&#39;a même plus de pacemaker. Comme dirait Ophely&#39;, Shaaaaame On Youuuuuuuuu !

----------


## Pilosite

> Vous devriez avoir honte de ressuciter encore et encore un pauvre topic qui n&#39;a même plus de pacemaker. Comme dirait Ophely&#39;, Shaaaaame On Youuuuuuuuu !


maiiiiis heuuu, pour moi le débat n&#39;est pas clos! starcraft est il ou pas un clone de alexandra ledermann IV : Poney frenesy?

----------


## YannDos

Starcraft c&#39;est Aliens sans Sigourney Weaver.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Starcraft c&#39;est la vie sans la mort. Edit : Ou l&#39;inverse de toute façon on s&#39;en fout non ?

----------


## Jerom

> Tiens les joueurs de starcraft sont absents du topic ?
> ah bah oui chui con, c&#39;est les colonies de vacances en cette periode !


Ouaih merci Augusto, au moins quelqu&#39;un qui ne trolle pas impunément.
Pilosite = carton rouge!! maintenant tu sors, hein   
j&#39;ai lu au moins 6 messages anti-starcraft... on va t&#39;envoyer Sigourney avec une escouade de Marines si ça continue!!   :<_<: 

Et j&#39;ai acheté le Hors-Série "les métiers du jeu vidéo" : effectivement Starcraft est un peu rabaissé alors qu&#39;il aurait mérité une pleine page à lui tout seul comme "cas d&#39;étude" du jeu "parfait" dont tout développeur à toujours rêvé de créer, tiens! héhé
- gameplay=reprendre quelque chose d&#39;éprouvé et l&#39;améliorer encore, 
- jeu en réseau=on en a déjà parlé - parfait, et tellement si asymétrique que c&#39;est à en pleurer   ::lol::  ,
- graphismes=encore géniaux aujourd&#39;hui, ça n&#39;a pas pris une ride, 
- et performance=ce que j&#39;adore chez les jeux blizzard c&#39;est qu&#39;il tournent *bien* sur 80% des configs disponibles au moment de la sortie du jeu (y compris laptops) - bon ils ont 2 ans de retard à chaque fois, c&#39;est ptet pour ça ?!  :P et du coup ça se vend comme des petits pains - et encore mieux en version gold

Bon je me suis fais latter hier soir par contre,   :Angry:  
et pis pas moyen de mettre le jeu en fenêtré 640*480 (comme diablo2.exe -w) mais bon ça donnerait un timbre poste sur un 19"lcd donc pas la peine je pense...

Quelqu&#39;un connait la config minimum/moyenne qu&#39;il faut pour jouer à Supreme Commander à priori? (savoir si je change ma carte AGP ou pas, pas encore dévoilée peut-être? et une démo prévue bientôt?!...)

Sur ce, bon amusement & bonnes vacances!

----------


## Jerom

> il n&#39;existe AUCUN jeux de stratégie digne de ce nom, tout les jeux type STR sont de la merde qui ne sied qu&#39;à ceux qui en ont déjà dans les yeux. 
> 
> Le concept à été sucé, resucé, reresucé sans jamais rien apporter que de la frenesie de click, surtout aux fans des jeux de "bizarre", stwarcraft en tête. 
> 
> Jouer à ce genre de jeux, c&#39;est fait pour des mecs qui finiront dans leur grande majorité impuissants (si ce n&#39;est déjà fait), à faire des maquettes au 1/25ème des plus grands chalutiers du monde.


Mieux vaut avoir de la m... dans les yeux que de lire ça!...
De toute façon tu es démasqué! c&#39;est trop gros pour passer.   ::w00t::  
Tiens moi au courant quand t&#39;as fini la tour Eiffel en allumettes, moi je dois paufiner ce chalutier japonais de 1962 c&#39;est pas de la tarte! arf
(si tu veux un jeu sans clic=achète une console ou essaye de jouer à Counter Strike:Source ou Battlefield1942 au clavier sans souris et tu nous dis si ça marche?!)

----------


## Pilosite

> (si tu veux un jeu sans clic=achète une console ou essaye de jouer à Battlefield2 au clavier sans souris et tu nous dis si ça marche?!)


ahah battlefield 2, ça m&#39;aurait étonné tiens... Quand on parle de bouze forcément on fini par retombé sur une autre!  ::ninja:: 

Battlefield 2, c&#39;est un peu le starcraft du FPS.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> ahah battlefield 2, ça m&#39;aurait étonné tiens... Quand on parle de bouze forcément on fini par retombé sur une autre! 
> 
> Battlefield 2, c&#39;est un peu le starcraft du FPS.


AH NON ! Battlefield 1942 oui ! BF2 lui n&#39;est qu&#39;un &#39;42 dans l&#39;espace désertique.

----------


## Jerom

> ahah battlefield 2, ça m&#39;aurait étonné tiens... Quand on parle de bouze forcément on fini par retombé sur une autre! 
> 
> Battlefield 2, c&#39;est un peu le starcraft du FPS.


quoi? où est-ce que tu as vu Battlefield2 ?!?  :P 
héhéhéhé

Recentrons le débat encore une fois:

- les FPS ça donne la gerbe et c&#39;est pour des richards frustrés de Kévins en mal d&#39;action et d&#39;éjaculations précoces dopées aux frags frénétiques des 2 mains!
(désolé Pilosité je fais un peu de plagiat sur ton argumentaire - comme Ségolène et Sarko... manque d&#39;inspiration! :D)

- vive les (RT)S pour les gens civilisés et de bon goût.
(+pauvres!)

Tout est dit. Bonsoir et je vous salue bien bas. (Tiens je ne suis plus un N&#39;oeuf mais un Petit canard. wooohouu, ça se fête! magret+champ&#39 :;):

----------


## NaKeD

> Non. PapierCraft, c&#39;est comme Warcraft, mais ça se passe dans une sous préfecture. Avec plusieurs races asymétriques, les Amplo&#39;iés, les Humains, les Zen&#39;Arks...


tres bon ca  ::): 

Sinon, pas la peine de s&#39;exciter pour ca, c&#39;est un jeu, bon ok c&#39;est bien, mais pas la peine de chier une pendule hein... chacun a son opinion, c&#39;est génial, on vit en France et on appelle ca la "Liberté de parole" (Qui a dit "de penser"? non mais ho...^^)
tu viendrais me flinguer si je disais que Starcraft c&#39;était de la merde et que je préfere 14 000 fois plus Rome Total War? ben dis donc... faut se calmer ptit gars

----------


## Jerom

> tres bon ca 
> 
> Sinon, pas la peine de s&#39;exciter pour ca, c&#39;est un jeu, bon ok c&#39;est bien, mais pas la peine de chier une pendule hein... chacun a son opinion, c&#39;est génial, on vit en France et on appelle ca la "Liberté de parole" (Qui a dit "de penser"? non mais ho...^^)
> tu viendrais me flinguer si je disais que Starcraft c&#39;était de la merde et que je préfere 14 000 fois plus Rome Total War? ben dis donc... faut se calmer ptit gars


Très bon ça Rome Total War! (y&#39;avait même une émission télé basée sur ce jeu sur la BBC avec une chaine de commandement et des généraux(ados) donnant leurs ordres à des exécutants sur le PC)
ça ira pour cette fois alors... héhé

Oui la liberté d&#39;expression s&#39;arrête où commence celle des autres!?...
Respect.

----------


## KiwiX

> Tiens les joueurs de starcraft sont absents du topic ?
> 
> ah bah oui chui con, c&#39;est les colonies de vacances en cette periode !


Toi en vacances, tu traînes avec le troisième âge qui porte des t-shirts de toutes les couleurs alors hein pouet pouet.

----------


## flibulin bulard

vous avez tout faux! le plus dur dans l&#39;article ce n&#39;est pas l&#39;histoire de starcraft, c&#39;est le "passons sous silence diablo II" plein de dédain...  :Angry:  
Tout les joueurs de diablo II se doivent de mettre un contract sur la tête a Threanor   ::mellow::

----------


## POPO l'hippo

Ou peut-être qu&#39;ils sont moins cons et qu&#39;ils s&#39;en branlent : D

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ou peut-être qu&#39;ils sont moins cons et qu&#39;ils s&#39;en branlent : D


C&#39;est quand même drôlement difficile de défendre Diablo 2 à fond quand même... Question révolution on a vu mieux.

----------


## Jerom

> vous avez tout faux! le plus dur dans l&#39;article ce n&#39;est pas l&#39;histoire de starcraft, c&#39;est le "passons sous silence diablo II" plein de dédain...  
> Tout les joueurs de diablo II se doivent de mettre un contract sur la tête a Threanor


Héhé, oui c&#39;est ça le journalisme d&#39;investigation vidéoludique : il faut prendre position, mettre en avant ses idées et sa vision des choses - impossible de tenir un discours consensuel qui fasse plaisir à tout le monde finalement!!? 
héhé
Sous peine de se retrouver avec des articles fades et sans saveur - et avec des notes toujours comprises entre 7 et 10... alors que dans CanardPC la moyenne doit plutôt être 4/10 non ?   ::lol::  
(et encore ils ne publient pas les articles de tous les jeux de daube?... quoique certaines semaines on pourrait se poser la question! peinurie de bons/nouveaux jeux?)

Diablo2? mouaih, pas joué. 
mais Diablo1 sympa à 2 connectés par un cable série!
comme warcraft1, avant les cartes ethernet et cables RJ45 !!! gééééénial!  ::):  voilà peut-être ce qui a permis à blizzard de pondre un World of Warcraft avec 6 millions d&#39;abonnés aujourd&#39;hui (ah on me dit 7 dans l&#39;oreillette?  ::):  [...sans oublier Starcraft LE rts en réseau! *love*]
=> tout ça c&#39;est grâce à leur protocole cable réseau en série révolutionnaire pour l&#39;époque finalement!?
(de mémoire y&#39;avait pas d&#39;autres jeux qui permettaient de jouer comme ça? quake peut-être mais plus tard?... qui s&#39;en souvient mieux? ahhh la 1ère copulation de bits à 2 PC - quel orgasme! héhé avec les 1ers chargements de sharewares sur minitel(très long) ça c&#39;était le bon vieux temps)

----------


## flibulin bulard

> C&#39;est quand même drôlement difficile de défendre Diablo 2 à fond quand même


diablo II est loin d&#39;être une daube, il n&#39;a donc pas besoin d&#39;être defendu!



> Question révolution on a vu mieux.


En même temps ce genre de jeux, le hack and slash, fut initié par un certain...diablo...
a merde alors!
Alors pour nous sortir des pages et des pages sur titan quest qui n&#39;est finalement qu&#39;une resucée des diablo et passer sous silence le must du genre hack and slash je trouve ca honteux, alors qu&#39;il sagit d&#39;un des meilleurs jeux de tout les temps!!

----------


## Spartan

> En même temps ce genre de jeux, le hack and slash, fut initié par un certain...diablo...


Non.

----------


## flibulin bulard

bon effectivement ce n&#39;est pas le premier mais c&#39;est quand même lui qui a popularisé le genre!

----------


## Spartan

Bah non. La série des Gauntlet a eu beaucoup de succès à l&#39;époque des 8-16 bits.

Mais bon, je crois pas qu&#39;il faille chier une pendule parce que Diablo II n&#39;a pas été évoqué (ou alors super rapidement) dans CPC...

----------


## Pilosite

> Bah non. La série des Gauntlet a eu beaucoup de succès à l&#39;époque des 8-16 bits.
> 
> Mais bon, je crois pas qu&#39;il faille chier une pendule parce que Diablo II n&#39;a pas été évoqué (ou alors super rapidement) dans CPC...


Diablo II ? le truc en 640x480 qui a pour seul objet de sa durée de vie de faire jouer à la poupée barbie au mec devant la souris? ah ouai c&#39;est trop génial ce jeu.

Pilosite, commercial chez Blizzard.

----------


## Deth

Diablo 2 ?

Evidemmment que c&#39;est un bon jeu... y&#39;a encore eu un patch y&#39;a pas si longtemps, des années après sa sortie.... avec un tel suivi ce ne peut être qu&#39;un bon jeu (sic)....  ::rolleyes::  

[et hop, on remet en pièce dans la machine...]

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> diablo II est loin d&#39;être une daube, il n&#39;a donc pas besoin d&#39;être defendu!
> 
> En même temps ce genre de jeux, le hack and slash, fut initié par un certain...diablo...
> a merde alors!
> Alors pour nous sortir des pages et des pages sur titan quest qui n&#39;est finalement qu&#39;une resucée des diablo et passer sous silence le must du genre hack and slash je trouve ca honteux, alors qu&#39;il sagit d&#39;un des meilleurs jeux de tout les temps!!


Tu parles du premier opus et je suis d&#39;accord, c&#39;est même un des premiers jeux que j&#39;ai terminé sur PC. Par contre le 2 désolé mais non, j&#39;ai même plusieurs potes qui, alors qu&#39;ils avaient adoré Diablo, n&#39;ont pas fini sa suite...
Moi j&#39;aime bien le genre mais, alors que j&#39;ai terminé Dungeon Siege, je n&#39;ai pas fini Diablo 2 (ni ensuiteDS2 par ailleurs). Et donc j&#39;attends pas mal de Titan&#39;s Quest, pour l&#39;évolution d&#39;un genre qui, au final, n&#39;est pas si représenté que ça.
Diablo 2 est un bon jeu mais il ne représente pas la même chose que SC au niveau des RTS.

----------


## Spartan

Moi c&#39;est l&#39;inverse, j&#39;ai adoré Diablo 1 et 2 et je les ai fini et re-fini des tas de fois, ainsi que leurs add-ons. 
Par contre j&#39;ai lâché l&#39;affaire avec Dungeon Siege et Sacred, pourtant ils n&#39;étaient pas mauvais. 

Je pense que c&#39;est l&#39;ambiance qui a joué, Dungeon Siege et Sacred ont des univers relativement convenus alors que le monde de Diablo a pas mal de personnalité, ambiance renforcée par des musiques qui mettent bien dans le bain.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ce sont de très bons jeux, c&#39;est un fait.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Diablo II ? le truc en 640x480 qui a pour seul objet de sa durée de vie de faire jouer à la poupée barbie au mec devant la souris? ah ouai*s* c&#39;est trop génial ce jeu.
> 
> Pilosite, commercial chez Blizzard.


de la part d&#39;un gars qui pense que tous les joueurs de starcraft sont des gamin en colo les vacances ca ne choque même pas  :<_<:

----------


## Spartan

Il est vrai que Pilosité n&#39;a pas été correct, tous les joueurs de Starcraft ne sont pas en colo.
C&#39;est oublier ceux qui sont chez les boy-scouts.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Il est vrai que Pilosité n&#39;a pas été correct, tous les joueurs de Starcraft ne sont pas en colo.
> C&#39;est oublier ceux qui sont chez les boy-scouts.



et les chinois!
non serieusement la faut arreter! C&#39;est pas parce que blizzard a fait WOW que tous ses jeux sont pourris et pour attardés merde! je joue a sc et d2 pourtant j&#39;ai jamais touché a WOW!
et puis ce discours de colo ou boyscout ca ne s&#39;applique qu&#39;a WOW (ZE jeux of kikoololeurs)
les joueurs SC/WAR3/D2 sont des ÜB3R L337  ::lol::

----------


## Spartan

> C&#39;est pas parce que blizzard a fait WOW que tous ses jeux sont pour attardés
> (...)
> les joueurs SC/WAR3/D2 sont des ÜB3R L337 lol


Il y a comme une contradiction...

----------


## flibulin bulard

le UBER L337 etait la dans le seul but d&#39;amuser...d&#39;ou le   ::lol::  
sinon qui ne s&#39;est jamais amusé avec un starcraft ou un warcraft? comme quoi il n&#39; y a pas que les attardés qui l&#39;apprecient!)

----------


## Spartan

> sinon qui ne s&#39;est jamais amusé avec un starcraft ou un warcraft?


Moi. Je suis sérieux.

Faut dire que j&#39;y ait jamais joué. Authentique.

----------


## flibulin bulard

en n&#39;ayant jamais joué a un jeu, comment peut-on avoir un avis dessus?????

----------


## Spartan

> en n&#39;ayant jamais joué a un jeu, comment peut-on avoir un avis dessus?????


Logique: étant donné que je n&#39;y ait jamais joué, je ne peux pas dire que je me suis amusé dessus vu que je ne connais pas. Enfin si je connais, j&#39;ai des potes qui jouaient à Warcraft et Starcraft, mais moi non.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Il est vrai que Pilosité n&#39;a pas été correct, tous les joueurs de Starcraft ne sont pas en colo.
> C&#39;est oublier ceux qui sont chez les boy-scouts.


sans y avoir jouer comment peut tu savoir que les joueurs sont des boy scout?

----------


## pksf

> sans y avoir jouer comment peut tu savoir que les joueurs sont des boy scout?


il les a croisés en colo

----------


## Spartan

> sans y avoir jouer comment peut tu savoir que les joueurs sont des boy scout?


On peut connaître des joueurs de StarCraft sans jouer soi-même à StarCraft...

Ceci dit, j&#39;ai rien de particulier contre Warcraft et StarCraft, c&#39;est juste que j&#39;ai jamais eu l&#39;occasion d&#39;y jouer parce que que travail, études, autres jeux à jouer, etc. Et puis, les quelques rares expériences en STR que j&#39;ai eu ne m&#39;ont pas plû. Mais un jour, peut-être...

----------


## NaKeD

> On peut connaître des joueurs de StarCraft sans jouer soi-même à StarCraft...


+1 j&#39;en connais 2/3 sans jamais y avoir joué (ou si peu...)
je les ai connu sur CS 1.6 (bizarre... ^^)

----------


## Pilosite

> +1 j&#39;en connais 2/3 sans jamais y avoir joué (ou si peu...)
> je les ai connu sur CS 1.6 (bizarre... ^^)


étonnant didonc!  ::ninja::

----------


## flibulin bulard

des boulay y en as de partout!
même sur ce forum(j&#39;en suis la preuve vivante!)
et on ne juge pas un jeu a ses joueurs
sur ce je me barre de ce topic de maciste

----------


## Spartan

> des boulay y en as de partout!
> même sur ce forum(j&#39;en suis la preuve vivante!)
> et on ne juge pas un jeu a ses joueurs
> sur ce je me barre de ce topic de maciste


Tu as tout à fait raison, c&#39;est bien un topic de maciste. La preuve :



Et aussi un topic de Zorro, ne soyons pas sectaires...

----------


## GuiBru

> Dans le CPC Hors Série N°5 de l été 2006, vous lachez :
> 
> " Même s&#39;il introduit le principe des races asymétriques, Starcraft reste un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace. "
> 
> 
> Ca me met hors de moi.
> 
> 
> Je ne tolère pas cette critique gratuite et dénuée de tout fondement, pas plus que je ne tolère votre subjectivité


(j&#39;ai zappé le bla bla)

mais huhu

zen c&#39;est qu&#39;un jeu

en tout cas lol comme on dit


faites gaffe a canard pc, bientot il y aura des sitting devant la redac
et des moines adeptes de starcraft s&#39;immoleront par le feu pour montrer leur revolte et leur desepoir devant tant de critiques gratuites et sans fondement

----------


## Pilosite

> (j&#39;ai zappé le bla bla)
> 
> mais huhu
> 
> zen c&#39;est qu&#39;un jeu


ah non, c&#39;est une bouse : je trouve d&#39;ailleurs un nombre de points communs hallucinants avec Frog Racer.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> ah non, c&#39;est une bouse : je trouve d&#39;ailleurs un nombre de points communs hallucinants avec Frog Racer.


Pour moi ca passe   ::lol::

----------


## YannDos

> Pour moi ca passe


C&#39;est parce que tu aimes bien crazy frog racer, c&#39;est ça ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

> C&#39;est parce que tu aimes bien crazy frog racer, c&#39;est ça ?


Je parlais de la vanne  :P 

j&#39;aime trop Starcraft, qui m&#39;a fait decouvrir les joies d&#39;une Lan, pour en dire du mal   ::):

----------


## YannDos

> Je parlais de la vanne  :P 
> 
> j&#39;aime trop Starcraft, qui m&#39;a fait decouvrir les joies d&#39;une Lan, pour en dire du mal


Même si Starcraft n&#39;est rien d&#39;autre qu&#39;un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## KiwiX

Jamais il va mourir ce topic.

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais, ca fait quand meme beaucoup de blabla pour un jeu bien moyen (resucee spatiale d&#39;un autre titre par ailleurs deja bien bof...)   ::lol::

----------


## Pilosite

> Ouais, ca fait quand meme beaucoup de blabla pour un jeu bien moyen (resucee spatiale d&#39;un autre titre par ailleurs deja bien bof...)


Starcraft ? c&#39;est juste Alxandra Lederman II Poney hunting avec des chevaux chelous.

----------


## mordorion

> Ouais, ca fait quand meme beaucoup de blabla pour un jeu bien moyen (resucee spatiale d&#39;un autre titre par ailleurs deja bien bof...)


!kickban

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah oui moi aussi j&#39;ai découvert les joies de la LAN et de mon extermination en moins de 10 minutes par des mecs qui y passaient toutes leurs soirées. Finalement je me demande entre l&#39;amour et la haine, quel est mon sentiment à son égard le plus fort... 

Mais quand même c&#39;était bon ça.

----------


## Eno Onmai

> Ah oui moi aussi j&#39;ai découvert les joies de la LAN et de mon extermination en moins de 10 minutes par des mecs qui y passaient toutes leurs soirées. Finalement je me demande entre l&#39;amour et la haine, quel est mon sentiment à son égard le plus fort... 
> 
> Mais quand même c&#39;était bon ça.


Mais ça reste un warcraft dans l&#39;espace. (Et c&#39;est reparti pour un tour)

----------


## gripoil

Mais on s&#39;en fou que ce soit warcraft dans l&#39;espace! (même si je suis pas d&#39;accord pour moi starcraft c&#39;est mon RTS préféré parceque je le trouves très bien et puis voilà! J&#39;aime bien la voix du dark archons la dope sur les marines, les bourrins de carriers et puis merde)

Personne n&#39;a à dire que c&#39;est de la bouse, et personne n&#39;a a dire que personne n&#39;a a dire dessus... (attendez que je relise ca... ouais ca va si on cherche on comprends) 

Bref... ca dépend (ah c&#39;est bien ca!)
En tout cas oui starcraft c&#39;est warcraft dans l&#39;espace! (ah j&#39;ai dis le contraire au dessus) C&#39;est comme dire que Quake 4 c&#39;est Doom3 mais avec un effet vert au lieu du rouge... (ah nan c&#39;est pas valable du tout ca :x)

----------


## flibulin bulard

what do you mean?

merde chui revenu sur le topic des MACiste!

----------


## Octavie

> Jamais il va mourir ce topic.


Tant mieux   ::lol::  

Je viens de le découvrir. Quand je pense que j&#39;ai failli passer à côté ! 

Non, je ne poste pas pour ne rien dire, mais pour vous remercier   ::):

----------


## Eno Onmai

> Bref... ca dépend (ah c&#39;est bien ca!)
> En tout cas oui starcraft c&#39;est warcraft dans l&#39;espace! (ah j&#39;ai dis le contraire au dessus) C&#39;est comme dire que Quake 4 c&#39;est Doom3 mais avec un effet vert au lieu du rouge... (ah nan c&#39;est pas valable du tout ca :x)


L&#39;exemple qui correspondrait ce que tu voulais dire ce serait plutôt "Heretic n&#39;est qu&#39;un Doom medieval fantastique". Ce qui est vrai d&#39;ailleur.

----------


## Raoul Adroite

Je vous hais.

Je viens de le lire depuis le début, c&#39;est long. Mais c&#39;est drôle.
Quant à savoir quel est le meilleur jeu, c&#39;est Fallout. Voilà.

----------


## YannDos

Tout ça, c&#39;est la faute de Blizzard, qui a fait deux jeux _complètement_ différents, mais les a appelé presque pareil...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Eno Onmai

Qu&#39;on me dise que soleil de tiberium et generals sont completement différent, je veux bien, mais starcraft et warcraft, même si le gameplay à été bien revu, que les 3 races sont completement différentes (et asymétrique, pour faire plasir à certains) d&#39;accord, mais le gameplay reste le même, avec le menu en bas, les même boutons pour faire les même choses, en bref, dire que starcraft est un warcraft dans l&#39;espace est peut-être un peu exagéré mais pas tant que ça finalement, de même que Star wars Galactic battleground n&#39;est qu&#39;un Age of empire dans l&#39;espace.

----------


## Raoul Adroite

Et que les lasagnes c&#39;est des spaghettis plats.

----------


## mordorion

> Qu&#39;on me dise que soleil de tiberium et generals sont completement différent, je veux bien, mais starcraft et warcraft, même si le gameplay à été bien revu, que les 3 races sont completement différentes (et asymétrique, pour faire plasir à certains) d&#39;accord, mais le gameplay reste le même, avec le menu en bas, les même boutons pour faire les même choses, en bref, dire que starcraft est un warcraft dans l&#39;espace est peut-être un peu exagéré mais pas tant que ça finalement, de même que Star wars Galactic battleground n&#39;est qu&#39;un Age of empire dans l&#39;espace.


Mais ça reste un warcraft dans l&#39;espace.  :P (tain j&#39;adore ca va devenir comme Duke Nukem, ce topic est un nouveau concept)

----------


## KiwiX

> Qu&#39;on me dise que soleil de tiberium et generals sont completement différent, je veux bien, mais starcraft et warcraft, même si le gameplay à été bien revu, que les 3 races sont completement différentes (et asymétrique, pour faire plasir à certains) d&#39;accord, mais le gameplay reste le même, avec le menu en bas, les même boutons pour faire les même choses, en bref, dire que starcraft est un warcraft dans l&#39;espace est peut-être un peu exagéré mais pas tant que ça finalement, de même que Star wars Galactic battleground n&#39;est qu&#39;un Age of empire dans l&#39;espace.


Dj Coin, quelque chose à redire ? Quoi ? 

_"Starcraft n&#39;est pas Warcraft dans l&#39;espace ! Vous me faites chier tas de cons"_

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Alors là je m&#39;insurge ! C&#39;est honteux ! Dire que les lasages sont des spaghetti plats ! C&#39;est comme dire que la Terre tourne autour du soleil, ou que la Terre  est plate ! OU PIRE ! Que Starcraft n&#39;est qu&#39;un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace !

Hérétiiiiiiiiiiiique tu brûleras sur un bûcher avec d&#39;autres païens qui n&#39;adorent pas le dieu Blizzard ou les pasta !

----------


## jeanba

Et warcraft III, c&#39;est un startcraft heroic fantasy ?

----------


## Raoul Adroite

Oula, malheureux ! Tu mets les pieds dans le plat...

----------


## Salvation

Alors là on croit réver.... Le meilleur jeu du MONDE est bien évidemment FALLOUT, comment autant de gens peuvent  vivre dans l&#39;erreur pour ne pas dire dans le péché...
Sinon Starcraft n&#39;est pas un clone de War2 car ce dernier était une catastrophe, privilégiant les poulpes et les épileptiques du click aux personnes pour qui reflexion et stratégie/tactique (pour froisser personne) avait un sens... A mon humble avis, SC etait quand même beaucoup plus jouable et interressant.. Enfin pour un jeu Blizzard  :P

----------


## pksf

> Oula, malheureux ! Tu mets les pieds dans le plat...


...de lasagnes

_(Fallout powa)_

----------


## Eno Onmai

> Sinon Starcraft n&#39;est pas un clone de War2 car ce dernier était une catastrophe, privilégiant les poulpes et les épileptiques du click aux personnes pour qui reflexion et stratégie/tactique (pour froisser personne) avait un sens...


T&#39;as jamais vu jouer les champions du monde de starcraft toi...

----------


## NaKeD

> T&#39;as jamais vu jouer les champions du monde de starcraft toi...


Clair...   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Pilosite

> Alors là on croit réver.... Le meilleur jeu du MONDE est bien évidemment FALLOUT, comment autant de gens peuvent  vivre dans l&#39;erreur pour ne pas dire dans le péché...



FallOut ? cette pâle resuce de Ultima 6 dans un univers post apocalyptique trop légé pour un flim de schwarzy ? ah oui en fait, j&#39;l&#39;ai bien aimé pour un clone d&#39;un de mes jeux préférés.

----------


## jeanba

> Oula, malheureux ! Tu mets les pieds dans le plat...


Alors starcraft, c&#39;est un démineur où on creuse pas ?

----------


## Zoerfel

> FallOut ? cette pâle resuce de Ultima 6 dans un univers post apocalyptique trop légé pour un flim de schwarzy ? ah oui en fait, j&#39;l&#39;ai bien aimé pour un clone d&#39;un de mes jeux préférés.


Haha Pilosite, mortel  ::): 
C&#39;est vraiment un sujet fait pour toi.

----------


## NaKeD

> Alors starcraft, c&#39;est un démineur où on creuse pas ?


Starcraft, c&#39;est un démineur, mais en plus moche, où y&#39;a que des boy scout qui jouent

----------


## Pilosite

> Starcraft, c&#39;est un démineur, mais en plus moche, où y&#39;a que des boy scout qui jouent


y a aussi des mecs qui auraient aimé être boy scouts, mais qui ont été recalés à l&#39;examen d&#39;urine.

----------


## zeloutre

Je viens de me taper 1h de lecture de ce forum, j&#39;en peux plus Pilosite arrête je vais me décrocher la machoire.

Tout le monde sait que StarCraft, c&#39;est Warcraft dans l&#39;espace MAIS avec des meufs (les médecins et les pilotes de transporteurs).

Ce qui en fait immédiatement -- et sans contestation possible -- le meilleur jeu de la Terre entière et puis même de l&#39;Univers, bien devant Fallout (cette histore d&#39;abri des années 50, comme c&#39;est soporifique).

----------


## Pilosite

N&#39;éxagérons pas quand même : je n&#39;échangerai pas starcraft contre 1 guy roux football manager pro. sauf si toujours sous blister, la j&#39;hésite.

merddde,  je viens de faire une recherche sur "Skyblog starcraft", et j&#39;ai cassé Google.

----------


## NaKeD

toute facon, moi je pourrais pas jouer a Starcraft.
1/ Je ne suis pas Boy scout, 
2/ Je préfere de loin Hello Kitty Roller rescue, c&#39;est kikinou tout mignon en écoutant du cradle of filth ou cannibal corpse apres avoir regardé un ptit wolf&#39;s creek...

P.S. > Recherche google, Skyblog Starcraft, 11300 réponses....   ::huh::

----------


## Pilosite

> P.S. > Recherche google, Skyblog Starcraft, 11300 réponses....


Mais fais pas ça, ils viennent tout juste de remetter google en service! c&#39;est des coups à faire pêter l&#39;internet.

j&#39;ai mis "Skyblog StarCraft Twingo Cycliste Caniche PSP" dans la case de recherche, et avec mon doigt au dessus du clic de ma souris, j&#39;ai l&#39;impression d&#39;avoir le bouton rouge de G.W. bush sous la main.

edit: je m&#39;excuse d&#39;avance auprès des cyclistes en twingo amateurs de skyblog sur PSP entre 2 parties de starcraft, ceci n&#39;est qu&#39;un message à caractère informatif.

----------


## NaKeD

> Mais fais pas ça, ils viennent tout juste de remetter google en service! c&#39;est des coups à faire pêter l&#39;internet.
> 
> j&#39;ai mis "Skyblog StarCraft Twingo Cycliste Caniche PSP" dans la case de recherche, et avec mon doigt au dessus du clic de ma souris, j&#39;ai l&#39;impression d&#39;avoir le bouton rouge de G.W. bush sous la main.


pas loin... si tu veux faire... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MERDE NAAAAAAAAAAN MA MAISON PREND FEU AAAAAHHHHH MA FREEBOX VA IMPL.....

----------


## jeanba

skyblog warcraft : 99300 réponses.
En cherchant bien, on doit trouver des perles.

----------


## Spartan

Z&#39;êtes cons, à cause de vous tout le monde se demande pourquoi je rigole tout seul devant mon PC du boulot.  ::lol::

----------


## jeanba

> Z&#39;êtes cons, à cause de vous tout le monde se demande pourquoi je rigole tout seul devant mon PC du boulot.


ça m&#39;a fait ça aussi.
C&#39;est un rite d&#39;initiation pour les membres du forum cpc ?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Warcraft c&#39;est Dune 2 avec des zorcs.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Z&#39;êtes cons, à cause de vous tout le monde se demande pourquoi je rigole tout seul devant mon PC du boulot.


Putain on est en pleine crise au bureau et moi je me marre comme une baleine au lieu de tirer la tronche. Si je me fais virer je porte plainte contre cplus.com et vous deux Pilosite et NaKeD.

----------


## Pilosite

> Warcraft c&#39;est Dune 2 avec des zorcs.


Déjà dit plus haut. Toute façon Dune 2 c&#39;est starcraft en bien fait.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Attendez les mecs, c&#39;est blizzard qu&#39;il faut attaquer : ils auraient pas pondu leur clone de pong là, on en serait pas à ce stade de crise.
> 
> je sais pas vous, mais je trouve ça HALLUCINANT le nombre de page comportant ET starcraft ET monica lewinsky dans google.
> Déjà dit plus haut. Toute façon Dune 2 c&#39;est starcraft en bien fait.



Tu crois franchemen tque vais relire 15 pages d&#39;un topic auquel je n&#39;ai meme pas participé ?  :P

----------


## Pilosite

> Tu crois franchemen tque vais relire 15 pages d&#39;un topic auquel je n&#39;ai meme pas participé ?  :P


Oui, car ce topic est super interessant  ::ninja::

----------


## alonzobistro

> Oui, car ce topic est super interessant


15 pages pour 2 jeux bourrins consistant en des milliers de clics frénétiques, c&#39;est sur c&#39;est passionnant. Starcraft ou Warcraft, même salade, de l&#39;action vaguement tactique. On veut causer stratégie ? On parle série des Civilization ou des total war, mais les STR ... Cet acronyme est un fourre tout foutage de gueule pour des jeux boeufs où le niveau de choix stratégique se situe à "vais je plutôt choisir l&#39;upgrade de super tank ou celui de giga armure ?" Ooouuueeeppp   :<_<:

----------


## Bouyi

> 15 pages pour 2 jeux bourrins consistant en des milliers de clics frénétiques, c&#39;est sur c&#39;est passionnant. Starcraft ou Warcraft, même salade, de l&#39;action vaguement tactique. On veut causer stratégie ? On parle série des Civilization ou des total war, mais les STR ... Cet acronyme est un fourre tout foutage de gueule pour des jeux boeufs où le niveau de choix stratégique se situe à "vais je plutôt choisir l&#39;upgrade de super tank ou celui de giga armure ?" Ooouuueeeppp


Allons dugenou, t&#39;as pas remarqué que ça fait 2 semaines que ce topic est parti dans le délire complet qui n&#39;a plus rien à voir avec le sujet initial ?

De toute façon, vous êtes tous à côté de la plaque, parce que même si Pilo a raison en expliquant que Starcraft n&#39;est qu&#39;un sous-Pong, il ne faut pas oublier que Pong lui-même n&#39;est qu&#39;un pâle dérivé du bilboquet lui même héritier des premiers osselets de la proto-histoire.
Non mais oh hein ! On me la fait pas à moi ! Non mais sans blague !

Bande d&#39;incultes ignares que vous êtes.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> le gameplay reste le même, avec le menu en bas


Le menu en bas! Je n&#39;y avais pas pensé! En fait Starcraft c&#39;est Windows dans l&#39;espace.

----------


## DjCoin

> Alors là je m&#39;insurge ! C&#39;est honteux ! Dire que les lasages sont des spaghetti plats ! C&#39;est comme dire que la Terre tourne autour du soleil, ou que la Terre  est plate ! OU PIRE ! Que Starcraft n&#39;est qu&#39;un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace !
> 
> Hérétiiiiiiiiiiiique tu brûleras sur un bûcher avec d&#39;autres païens qui n&#39;adorent pas le dieu Blizzard ou les pasta !



=> et La Terre tourne autour du soleil sale cancre
D&#39;ailleurs vous etes tous des sales cancres pour avoir laisser passer ca et pour osez plaisanter sur un sujet aussi sérieux que Starcraft Brood War.

N&#39;empeche Starcraft c ptete pour les poulpes mais ce jeu est un pur bijou intemporelle et transdimensionnelle.
Et de toute facon pour bcp de jeux a haut niveau, posséder des tentacules et un cerveau est une fatalité.

C&#39;est pourquoi les mollusques de votre trempe sont condamner à jouer Heroes oF M&M sous peine d&#39;infarctus.

----------


## Nono

> Allons dugenou, t&#39;as pas remarqué que ça fait 2 semaines que ce topic est parti dans le délire complet qui n&#39;a plus rien à voir avec le sujet initial ?


J&#39;ai failli te reprendre pour l&#39;avoir rudoyé, mais en fait j&#39;ai vu son pseudo après  ::):

----------


## Pilosite

> => et La Terre tourne autour du soleil sale cancre
> D&#39;ailleurs vous etes tous des sales cancres pour avoir laisser passer ca et pour osez plaisanter sur un sujet aussi sérieux que Starcraft Brood War.
> 
> N&#39;empeche Starcraft c ptete pour les poulpes mais ce jeu est un pur bijou intemporelle et transdimensionnelle.
> Et de toute facon pour bcp de jeux a haut niveau, posséder des tentacules et un cerveau est une fatalité.
> 
> C&#39;est pourquoi les mollusques de votre trempe sont condamner à jouer Heroes oF M&M sous peine d&#39;infarctus.


là j&#39;avoue ça m&#39;a échappé.

C&#39;est quoi ton délire de starcraft = bijou intemporelle ? didonc, tu devrais commencer à réaliser pourquoi tu te prends des tartes quand tu offres des bijoux à ta gonzesse...

----------


## Eno Onmai

> C&#39;est quoi ton délire de starcraft = bijou intemporelle ? didonc, tu devrais commencer à réaliser pourquoi tu te prends des tartes quand tu offres des bijoux à ta gonzesse...


Clair. Surtout les zerg, pas tres romantique comme cadeau, peut importe la forme.

----------


## Bouyi

> ce topic n&#39;est JAMAIS partie en délire, on parle toujours de stwarcraft, et on dit toujours la stricte réalité, que ça plaise ou non.


Pas faux.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

N&#39;empêche une révolution (wiiiiiiiiii) ce serait World of Starcraft. Ah ouais un WOW dans l&#39;espace ce serait bieng.

----------


## Eno Onmai

> N&#39;empêche une révolution (wiiiiiiiiii) ce serait World of Starcraft. Ah ouais un WOW dans l&#39;espace ce serait bieng.


Joli lancé de troll, bravo. Moi je lui mettrais au moins un 9.

----------


## jeanba

> Joli lancé de troll, bravo. Moi je lui mettrais au moins un 9.


Y&#39;a des trolls dans l&#39;espace ?

----------


## Eno Onmai

> Y&#39;a des trolls dans l&#39;espace ?


Y&#39;en a dans Warcraft, on doit retrouver l&#39;équivalent dans starcraft...

----------


## greenflo

> Y&#39;en a dans Warcraft, on doit retrouver l&#39;équivalent dans starcraft...


Un troll, c&#39;est ni plus ni moins qu&#39;un zerg avec des poils.

----------


## jeanba

> Un troll, c&#39;est ni plus ni moins qu&#39;un zerg avec des poils.


T&#39;as raison :
A POIL LES ZERGS !!!

Sinon, je confirme, starcraft et démineur, c&#39;est exactement la même chose :
Je bouge la souris, je clique 3 4 fois ... et je perds.

----------


## Pilosite

je veux pas dire, mais quand on recherche "starcraft warcraft bouse merde" j&#39;ai de la chance dans google, on tombe ici  ::ninja:: 

curieux non ?

----------


## Eno Onmai

> je veux pas dire, mais quand on recherche "starcraft warcraft bouse merde" j&#39;ai de la chance dans google, on tombe ici 
> 
> curieux non ?


C&#39;est mon message en plus :P :




> Starcraft n est pas Warcraft dans l&#39;espace - Canardplus.com
> Que Starcraft n&#39;est qu&#39;un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace ! ... l&#39;avoir acheté (7€ à la fnac, je me suis dit pourquoi pas), je dirais que Warcraft 3 est une bouse. ...  
> www.canardplus.com/forums/index. php?showtopic=2694&view=getlastpost - 106k -


Eno Rox! Je suis dans google!

----------


## Pilosite

> C&#39;est mon message en plus :P :
> Eno Rox! Je suis dans google!


Comme quoi starcraft ça sert à kk chose

----------


## Syrion

> Dans le CPC Hors Série N°5 de l été 2006, vous lachez :
> " Même s&#39;il introduit le principe des races asymétriques, Starcraft reste un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace. "


On s&#39;en fou, Starcraft reste un de ces jeux de stratégie où il existe une stratégie gagnante par carte et où les meilleurs gagnent seulement parcequ&#39;ils sont des psychotiques capable de réaliser aussi rapidement qu&#39;une machine l&#39;enchaînement de mouvement de souris/frappe de clavier nécessaire à gagner sur cette carte. Aucune place à la créativité, ni à l&#39;intelligence. Il suffit de découvrir l&#39;actuce, un peu comme on découvre le bracelet +12 caché dans la 3ème jarre de la 12ème grotte après avoir fait 3x le tour de l&#39;âne et sauté 2x sur la champignon dans un Zelda-like pour débloquer un bonus tout pourri. 
Haa, le jeu en solo ? Pourquoi, tu n&#39;as toujours pas finit la campagne ?

Plus jamais des bouzes comme Starcraft, l&#39;anti-RTS par excellence.

Starcraft, WoW, même combat : pour moi ça reste un jeu d&#39;intoxiqués (et ils sont nombreux) qui ne savent ni où est l&#39;esthétique ni où est l&#39;originalité. *TAPEEEEEEER !!!* 

Allez une autre pour la route : Blizzard, ils auraient pas un contrat commercial avec les fabriquant de souris ? ou même carrément les fabiruant de composants, ceux qui font les petits switch ui font clic-clic quand on appuie sur le bouton de la souris ?

Je précise que j&#39;ai adoré Total Annihilation quand même...   ::lol::

----------


## YannDos

Toi, on t&#39;aurait eu au lancement de ce topic, on aurait bien rigolé, tiens...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bouyi

Ouais, il arrive un peu tard, malheureusement.
Je crois qu&#39;on aurait eu un beau match.  :D

----------


## Pilosite

oh ouai, trop dommage, mais je trouve qu&#39;il y a de l&#39;argument, ça pèse tout de suite plus lourd que mes <strike>trolls</strike> attaques pertinentes.

----------


## asdf

J&#39;ai lu que les deux premières et la dernière pages de ce thread mais je dois dire que je suis un peu d&#39;accord avec l&#39;auteur : résumer Starcraft avec ces mots, ça fait un peu réducteur et péjoratif, et c&#39;est surtout très faux. D&#39;autant que si les différences entre les races constituent effectivement la seule grosse originalité, celle-ci me semble assez importante en elle-même pour qu&#39;il soit impossible de parler de repompe de Warcraft 2. Importante et complètement maîtrisée, puisque les races sont non seulement totalement différentes, mais aussi extrêmement équilibrées, même au très très haut niveau et encore aujourd&#39;hui (ceci dit, ce n&#39;est qu&#39;une des innombrables qualités du jeu).

Ca me paraît un peu exagéré de faire un thread pour ça, mais c&#39;est vrai que sur un article de 2 pages sur l&#39;histoire de Blizzard, résumer Starcraft comme ça ne me semble pas extraordinairement approprié, et je me suis dit la même chose en le lisant.

Sinon, bravo Syrion, magnifique troll. Heureusement que tu condenses tant de sottises en si peu de lignes, parce que ça manque un peu d&#39;humour tout ça, on est sur un forum CPC là bordel.  ::o:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> On s&#39;en fou, Starcraft reste un de ces jeux de stratégie où [...] les meilleurs gagnent seulement parcequ&#39;ils sont des psychotiques capable de réaliser aussi rapidement qu&#39;une machine l&#39;enchaînement de mouvement de souris/frappe de clavier nécessaire à gagner [...].


Reprocher ça à Starcraft est un peu hypocrite : c&#39;est pas le cas avec n&#39;importe quel RTS ? Un jeu où on ne peut pas gagner à haut niveau sans utiliser les raccourcis clavier parce qu&#39;on perd 10 millisecondes à chaque création d&#39;unité est-il encore un jeu de stratégie?

Ca ne m&#39;empêche d&#39;aimer les RTS (enfin, certains RTS, dont Starcraft. Le dernier C&C -Generals- m&#39;a fait passer de bons moments aussi), mais bon... Faut pas non plus dire que ce sont des jeux demandant une réflexion très poussée. Juste une bonne maîtrise des mécanismes de jeux.

----------


## KiwiX

> Le menu en bas! Je n&#39;y avais pas pensé! En fait Starcraft c&#39;est Windows dans l&#39;espace.


Et Warcraft alors, c&#39;est Linux ?

----------


## LeBelge

> Et Warcraft alors, c&#39;est Linux ?



Nan, Linux, ca a rien a voir, c&#39; est plutot du genre Crazy frog racer.^^

----------


## Pilosite

> Nan, Linux, ca a rien a voir, c&#39; est plutot du genre Crazy frog racer.^^


dans l&#39;espace alors, car des fois il se passe des trucs très très space sous le pingouin.

----------


## Bouyi

Syrion VS asdf : FIGHT !
 :D 


Allez les gars, on vous regarde !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Devant un Starcraft personne ne vous entendra crier.

----------


## asdf

> t&#39;es pas juste, t&#39;as coupé sa phrase pour en retirer que ce qui te branches : il disait surtout qu&#39;il suffit de connaitre LA stratégie de chaque map pour gagner tranquille


Oui enfin ça change rien au fait que c&#39;est absolument n&#39;importe quoi.  ::):

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Oui enfin ça change rien au fait que c&#39;est absolument n&#39;importe quoi.


Quelle argumentation !! J&#39;en suis baba -_-

----------


## jeanba

> Oui enfin ça change rien au fait que c&#39;est absolument n&#39;importe quoi.


De toutes façons, CE FORUM EST UN SCANDALE.

Et nous oeuvrons 24h/24, 7j/7 pour qu&#39;il le reste

----------


## asdf

> De toutes façons, CE FORUM EST UN SCANDALE.
> 
> Et nous oeuvrons 24h/24, 7j/7 pour qu&#39;il le reste


Je verrais bien un dessin de Couly sur ce thème, disons en haut à droite du forum, tiens.  ::):

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Contre-argumenter un troll, c&#39;est déjà un peu tomber dedans. 
> 
> Enfin bon ceci-dit, y&#39;a pas grand chose à argumenter non plus, hein, c&#39;est une ineptie dont on peut facilement s&#39;apercevoir en ayant joué un minimum au jeu.


Nan, je peux pas te laisser dire ça. C&#39;est pas du troll, c&#39;est constructif.

:rajoutedel&#39;huilesurlefeuetfaispreuved&#39;une  mauvaisefoiàtouteépreuve:

----------


## greenflo

de toute façon, un troll, c&#39;est ni plus ni moins qu&#39;un argument avec plein de mauvaise foi dedans

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> de toute façon, un troll, c&#39;est ni plus ni moins qu&#39;un argument avec plein de mauvaise foi dedans


Certainement pas  ::ninja::

----------


## greenflo

> Certainement pas


Forcement ,en chipottant un peu on pourrait même trouver des différences entre Warcraft et starcraft

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Forcement ,en chipottant un peu on pourrait même trouver des différences entre Warcraft et starcraft


Oui effectivement. Je peux par exemple dire, mais sans trop m&#39;avancer toutefois que starcraft, c&#39;est warcraft dans l&#39;espace avec des gonzesses mais sans les "zog-zog".

----------


## Pilosite

Quand je vous dis que Starcraft c&#39;est un peu de la merde.

----------


## Bouyi

Terrible ce nouveau véhicule Terran !

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Terrible ce nouveau véhicule Terran !


  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## badmad

Toute facon je prefere Total annihilation bcp plus stratégique

----------


## jeanba

> de toute façon, un troll, c&#39;est ni plus ni moins qu&#39;un argument avec plein de mauvaise foi dedans


C&#39;est pas plutôt l&#39;inverse ?
Un troll, ce n&#39;est pas beaucoup de mauvaise foi cherchant à se faire passer pour un argument ?

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> C&#39;est pas plutôt l&#39;inverse ?
> Un troll, ce n&#39;est pas beaucoup de mauvaise foi cherchant à se faire passer pour un argument ?


Et ça, c&#39;est pas du troll ce que tu fais ? :superpouvoirmauvaisefoi:

----------


## jeanba

> Et ça, c&#39;est pas du troll ce que tu fais ? :superpouvoirmauvaisefoi:


Non, ce que je fais c&#39;est :
"ecrire des choses pour faire croire que je participe à un forum" (= du flood)

----------


## greenflo

> Non, ce que je fais c&#39;est :
> "ecrire des choses pour faire croire que je participe à un forum" (= du flood)


+1

----------


## jeanba

> +1


ça, c&#39;est du flood de fainéant

----------


## Pilosite

> ça, c&#39;est du flood de fainéant


et starflood, c&#39;set pas de la merde peut être?

----------


## Bouyi

C&#39;est quoi du flood, hein dites les gars ?
Hein, c&#39;est quoi ? C&#39;est quoi ? C&#39;est quoi ?
Hein ? Hein ? Hein ?

----------


## jeanba

> et starflood, c&#39;set pas de la merde peut être?


starflood, c&#39;est warflood dans l&#39;espace

----------


## StanRex

On a le droit de ne pas aimer du tout du tout du tout les jeux Blizzard?

----------


## NaKeD

> On a le droit de ne pas aimer du tout du tout du tout les jeux Blizzard?


si, tu as meme le droit de te scarifier au dessus d&#39;une boite de world of warcraft, completement nu en chantant et dansant "tiens, blizzard mon cul, j&#39;ai pas froid, j&#39;ai pas froid" et en poussant des cris sataniques.

----------


## greenflo

> ça, c&#39;est du flood de fainéant


+1

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> je veux pas dire, mais quand on recherche "starcraft warcraft bouse merde" j&#39;ai de la chance dans google, on tombe ici 
> 
> curieux non ?


Excellent,  c&#39;est vrai en plus !
4eme lien , trop fort  ::): 

Mais bon faut dire que google, c&#39;est un peu yahoo dans l&#39;espace .


Edit : apres mon post , c&#39;est le 3eme lien  :B):

----------


## chimai

N&#39;impnawak.

Un troll, un vrai, un bon gaillard de 2m50 de haut et poilu comme ma concierge, c&#39;est ni plus ni moins que :

Emacs çapu, vim caymieu.





 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Daeke

> Emacs çapu, vim caymieu.
> h34r:


Ca touche plus personne ça, combien savent ce que c&#39;est que VI ici ?

----------


## chimai

Au moins 2 personnes, toi et moi, donc ça suffit pour troller  ::):

----------


## Zoerfel

> Au moins 2 personnes, toi et moi, donc ça suffit pour troller


Ouais mais c&#39;est du troll hors sujet la.  :;): 

(je la fais quand meme puisque c&#39;est la tradition j&#39;ai l&#39;impression : emacs n&#39;est qu&#39;un VI dans l&#39;espace de toute facon)

----------


## chimai

> (je la fais quand meme puisque c&#39;est la tradition


 :mrgreen:

----------


## Pilosite

Je vous rappel qu&#39;ici on troll uniquement sur Starcraft (ou warcraft toute façon c&#39;est pareil).

----------


## Daeke

> Je vous rappel qu&#39;ici on troll uniquement sur Starcraft (ou warcraft toute façon c&#39;est pareil).


Je suis sûr que les Protoss utilisent emacs, VI c&#39;est un truc pour péon ça.

----------


## chimai

Joli  !

----------


## flibulin bulard

recentrons nous chers collegues, sur le vrai probleme: les macs, c&#39;est pour les gay...

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> recentrons nous chers collegues, sur le vrai probleme: les macs, c&#39;est pour les gay...


Et pour les prostituées.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Et pour les prostituées.


oui mais c&#39;est pas les même macs!!

quoique sur le principe: se faire de l&#39;argent sur le dos de couillons...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> quoique sur le principe: se faire de l&#39;argent sur le dos de couillons...


"Couillons" au sens étymologique?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> "Couillons" au sens étymologique?


si tu le dit

----------


## Pilosite

Allons allons, il n&#39;est pas digne dans un topic exclusivement dédié à stwarcraft de parler de couilles ou autre, les zergs et autres bestiolles de ce(s) jeu(x) étant dépourvu de quelquonques attributs, afin probablement de faciliter l&#39;identification des joueurs assidus.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> ...afin probablement de faciliter l&#39;identification des joueurs assidus.


Je te laisse assumer l&#39;entière responsabilité de cette remarque.

----------


## TimeBomb

> Allons allons, il n&#39;est pas digne dans un topic exclusivement dédié à stwarcraft de parler de couilles ou autre, les zergs et autres bestiolles de ce(s) jeu(x) étant dépourvu de quelquonques attributs, afin probablement de faciliter l&#39;identification des joueurs assidus.


Bon alors....

Warcraft est pompé sur Warhammer et Starcraft sur Warhammer 40k quelqu&#39;un l&#39;a dit ca ?

----------


## Erokh

ce qui signifierait que Warhammer40K ne serait qu&#39;un Warhammer dans l&#39;espace??

----------


## TimeBomb

> ce qui signifierait que Warhammer40K ne serait qu&#39;un Warhammer dans l&#39;espace??


Exact ! on peu donc en conclure que warcraft est un warhammer 40k dans le passé......

----------


## Eno Onmai

> ce qui signifierait que Warhammer40K ne serait qu&#39;un Warhammer dans l&#39;espace??


Attention, tu pernds des risques là, parce que les fans de warhammer, c&#39;est pas les mêmes. C&#39;est des violents les mecs.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> ce qui signifierait que Warhammer40K ne serait qu&#39;un Warhammer dans l&#39;espace??


D&#39;après des fans de Warhammer, Starcraft serai très largement inspiré de ce dernier, idem pour Warcraft et Warhammer qui aurai lui aussi inspiré le jeu de Blizzard. Warhammer 40k etant un Warhammer dans l&#39;espace, Starcraft est donc, par la théorie du Warhammer, un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace. CQFD

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Attention, tu pernds des risques là, parce que les fans de warhammer, c&#39;est pas les mêmes. C&#39;est des violents les mecs.


Oui. Mais moi j&#39;aime bien wigolé  ::ninja::

----------


## jeanba

> Attention, tu pernds des risques là, parce que les fans de warhammer, c&#39;est pas les mêmes. C&#39;est des violents les mecs.


C&#39;est vrai, et si erokh a une webcam, ça va tourner au "happy slapping"

----------


## greenflo

> Attention, tu pernds des risques là, parce que les fans de warhammer, c&#39;est pas les mêmes. C&#39;est des violents les mecs.



pfff, les fans de warhammer, c&#39;est ni plus ni moins que de fans de warcraft avec des figurines.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> pfff, les fans de warhammer, c&#39;est ni plus ni moins que de fans de warcraft avec des figurines.


Donc les fans de Warhammer 40k, c&#39;est ni plus ni moins que des fans de Starcraft avec des figurines dans l&#39;espace ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Allons allons, il n&#39;est pas digne dans un topic exclusivement dédié à stwarcraft de parler de couilles ou autre, les zergs et autres bestiolles de ce(s) jeu(x) étant dépourvu de quelquonques attributs, afin probablement de faciliter l&#39;identification des joueurs assidus.


recentrons le debat sur un sujet d&#39;actualité: debattons sur le fait que les MAC, c&#39;est fait pour les pédé.... ::P: h34r:

et s&#39;il vous plait, epargnez mon jeu préféré: starcraft, et mon autre jeu préféré: warhammer 40k snif snif ils on rien fait eux....

----------


## Pilosite

> recentrons le debat sur un sujet d&#39;actualité: debattons sur le fait que les MAC, c&#39;est fait pour les pédé....h34r:
> 
> et s&#39;il vous plait, epargnez mon jeu préféré: starcraft, et mon autre jeu préféré: warhammer 40k snif snif ils on rien fait eux....


Manque de bol, le titre du topic est explicite : ici on dit que starcraft et warcraft c&#39;est de la merde repompée. si on se met à parler de tout et n&#39;importe quoi dans tout les topics, c&#39;est plus un forum, c&#39;est starcraft : donc n&#39;importe quoi.

c&#39;est vrai par contre qu&#39;il faut se mefier des fans de warhammer, ils peuvent balancer pleins de figurines dans la gueule, et avec tout le plomb qu&#39;il touche, le saturnisme n&#39;est pas loin.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

pi warhammer 40k , c&#39;est un peu barbie avec des poils dans l&#39;espace.

----------


## greenflo

pfff, de toute façon, ce topic, c&#39;est ni plus ni moins que le topic de l&#39;anniversaire de Boulon avec starcraft dans le titre

----------


## Daeke

> pi warhammer 40k , c&#39;est un peu barbie avec des poils dans l&#39;espace.


Dans ce cas tu insinue que Warcraft, c&#39;est Barbie avec des poils ?

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Dans ce cas tu insinue que Warcraft, c&#39;est Barbie avec des poils ?


Quelqu&#39;un désire-t-il que je lui prête ma crème dépilatoire ?

----------


## jeanba

> Dans ce cas tu insinue que Warcraft, c&#39;est Barbie avec des poils ?


Une Barbie avec des poils, c&#39;est Chewbacca, Chewbacca, c&#39;est Demis Roussos dans l&#39;espace, donc warcraft, c&#39;est Demis Roussos

----------


## Raoul Adroite

Belle extrapolation :applaudit:

----------


## Bouyi

> Une Barbie avec des poils, c&#39;est Chewbacca, Chewbacca, c&#39;est Demis Roussos dans l&#39;espace, donc warcraft, c&#39;est Demis Roussos


This is a message from The Spanish Inquisition :

Puisque Demis Roussos se dit un enfant d&#39;Aphrodite et que la Sainte Inquisition Espagnole se doit  de châtier les hérétiques qui osent adorer un autre dieu que le Seul et Unique ... "Bénissez nous, Notre Père" ... Nous, Sainte Inquisition Espagnole, accusons donc Demis Roussos de pacte avec le malin et le condamnons donc à brûler sur le bûcher de la Sainte Inquisition Espagnole.
Il en découlera évidemment, puisque Warcraft c&#39;est Demis Roussos, que Warcraft sera brûlé sur le bûcher, comme il se doit ! (Et Starcraft aussi pendant qu&#39;on y est, puisque ça n&#39;est jamais qu&#39;un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace, et donc un Demis Roussos dans l&#39;espace)

This was a message from The Spanish Inquisition :

----------


## greenflo

> This is a message from The Spanish Inquisition :
> 
> Puisque Demis Roussos se dit un enfant d&#39;Aphrodite et que la Sainte Inquisition Espagnole se doit  de châtier les hérétiques qui osent adorer un autre dieu que le Seul et Unique ... "Bénissez nous, Notre Père" ... Nous, Sainte Inquisition Espagnole, accusons donc Demis Roussos de pacte avec le malin et le condamnons donc à brûler sur le bûcher de la Sainte Inquisition Espagnole.
> Il en découlera évidemment, puisque Warcraft c&#39;est Demis Roussos, que Warcraft sera brûlé sur le bûcher, comme il se doit ! (Et Starcraft aussi pendant qu&#39;on y est, puisque ça n&#39;est jamais qu&#39;un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace, et donc un Demis Roussos dans l&#39;espace)
> 
> This was a message from The Spanish Inquisition :


Et on fait quoi de warhammer dans tout ça?

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Et on fait quoi de warhammer dans tout ça?


Et des joueurs ?

----------


## Bouyi

> Et on fait quoi de warhammer dans tout ça?


This is a message from The Spanish Inquisition :

La Sainte Inquisition Espagnole est en ce moment même en train de statuer sur le cas Warhammer. Il ne faut pas presser La Sainte Inquisition Espagnole (sinon ça l&#39;énerve). La Sainte Inquisition Espagnole prendra le temps qu&#39;il faudra pour traiter ce cas précis, tout comme les autres. 
N&#39;oublions pas que la Sainte Inquisition Espagnole est dirigée par des fonctionnaires français ...
D&#39;ailleurs La Sainte Inquisition Espagnole vous emmerde, vu qu&#39;elle fait ce qu&#39;elle veut, d&#39;abord.

This was a message from The Spanish Inquisition :

----------


## Zoerfel

> This is a message from The Spanish Inquisition :


(Petit apparte, mais tu aurais pu mettre ce message en espagnol ou au pire en francais, il n&#39;a aucune raison d&#39;etre en anglais)

Et puis warhammer c&#39;est des punks des annees 80 au moyen age de tout facon.

----------


## Bouyi

> (Petit apparte, mais tu aurais pu mettre ce message en espagnol ou au pire en francais, il n&#39;a aucune raison d&#39;etre en anglais)


Mince, pourtant les Monty Python ont fait tous leurs sketchs en anglais ! Malheur !

----------


## Zoerfel

> Mince, pourtant les Monty Python ont fait tous leurs sketchs en anglais ! Malheur !


Hmmm, dans mon inculture je n&#39;avais pas saisi la reference. Je te l&#39;accorde sur ce coup  :;):

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Hmmm, dans mon cul je n&#39;avais pas senti ta reference. Je te la rentre sur le champ

----------


## Pilosite

> This is a message from The Spanish Inquisition :
> 
> La Sainte Inquisition Espagnole est en ce moment même en train de statuer sur le cas Warhammer. Il ne faut pas presser La Sainte Inquisition Espagnole (sinon ça l&#39;énerve). La Sainte Inquisition Espagnole prendra le temps qu&#39;il faudra pour traiter ce cas précis, tout comme les autres. 
> N&#39;oublions pas que la Sainte Inquisition Espagnole est dirigée par des fonctionnaires français ...
> D&#39;ailleurs La Sainte Inquisition Espagnole vous emmerde, vu qu&#39;elle fait ce qu&#39;elle veut, d&#39;abord.
> 
> This was a message from The Spanish Inquisition :


et bah didonc, heureusement qu&#39;ils t&#39;ont pas mis Krazuky en signature, j&#39;ose à peine imaginer la gueule de tes posts...

----------


## jeanba

> This is a message from The Spanish Inquisition :
> 
> Puisque Demis Roussos se dit un enfant d&#39;Aphrodite et que la Sainte Inquisition Espagnole se doit  de châtier les hérétiques qui osent adorer un autre dieu que le Seul et Unique ... "Bénissez nous, Notre Père" ... Nous, Sainte Inquisition Espagnole, accusons donc Demis Roussos de pacte avec le malin et le condamnons donc à brûler sur le bûcher de la Sainte Inquisition Espagnole.
> Il en découlera évidemment, puisque Warcraft c&#39;est Demis Roussos, que Warcraft sera brûlé sur le bûcher, comme il se doit ! (Et Starcraft aussi pendant qu&#39;on y est, puisque ça n&#39;est jamais qu&#39;un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace, et donc un Demis Roussos dans l&#39;espace)
> 
> This was a message from The Spanish Inquisition :


Dois je te rappeler que l&#39;inquisition espagnole ne pratique pas le bûcher, mais des supplices infiniment plus horribles :
- L&#39;égouttoir (dish-drying rack)

- Le coussin (cushion)

- Le fauteuil (comfy-chair)

----------


## Bouyi

C&#39;est vrai, tu fais bien de me le rappeler.
Ca fait tellement longtemps que j&#39;ai vu ce sketch que je ne me souvenais plus de tout ça.
Ca m&#39;a d&#39;ailleurs donné envie de me faire l&#39;intégrale du flying circus en dvd ... enfin jusqu&#39;à ce que je vois le prix : environ 170 euros   ::unsure::

----------


## jeanba

> C&#39;est vrai, tu fais bien de me le rappeler.
> Ca fait tellement longtemps que j&#39;ai vu ce sketch que je ne me souvenais plus de tout ça.
> Ca m&#39;a d&#39;ailleurs donné envie de me faire l&#39;intégrale du flying circus en dvd ... enfin jusqu&#39;à ce que je vois le prix : environ 170 euros


COMMENT SE FAIT IL QUE TU NE CONNAISSES PAS PAR COEUR L&#39;INTEGRALITE DES MONTY PYTHONS ?
C&#39;est un scandale !!!

Sale starcraft en robe rouge !!!!

Je suis sûr que tu es un imposteur car ton sous-titre ne correspond à rien

----------


## Bouyi

Demande ça à Fish, apparemment c&#39;est lui qui me l&#39;a mis.

----------


## jeanba

> Demande ça à Fish, apparemment c&#39;est lui qui me l&#39;a mis.


En fait, ça fait très bizarre parce que ça fait partie d&#39;une certaine culture et un grand classique des forums anglais :
si tu écris 
"What did you expect ?" (ou un truc comme ça)
Tu auras toujours un comique pour écrire :
"NOBODY EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION !!!"

D&#39;ailleurs, avec un collègue / pote anglais, on l&#39;a déjà fait en réunion au boulot.

----------


## Bouyi

Ouais, mais bon, on va pas chipoter non plus.
Après que fish m&#39;ait mis ce sous-titre, j&#39;ai cherché un truc débile sur l&#39;inquisition et je me suis souvenu des monty python.
C&#39;est pas grave si c&#39;est pas exactement ça, tu ne vas pas en mourir  :P 
M&#39;enfin pour en revenir à ça : trop chère l&#39;intégrale en dvd. J&#39;aurais mieux fait de les enregistrer sur arte quand ça passait, même si le traducteur se tapait parfois de mauvais délires en se croyant drôle.

----------


## jeanba

> Ouais, mais bon, on va pas chipoter non plus.
> Après que fish m&#39;ait mis ce sous-titre, j&#39;ai cherché un truc débile sur l&#39;inquisition et je me suis souvenu des monty python.
> C&#39;est pas grave si c&#39;est pas exactement ça, tu ne vas pas en mourir  :P 
> M&#39;enfin pour en revenir à ça : trop chère l&#39;intégrale en dvd. J&#39;aurais mieux fait de les enregistrer sur arte quand ça passait, même si le traducteur se tapait parfois de mauvais délires en se croyant drôle.


je ne vais peut être pas en mourir, mais toi, tu as blasphêmé, et donc je prépare l&#39;égouttoir, le coussin et le comfy-chair !!!!
Quant aux monthy pythons sur Arte, c&#39;est ce qui a motivé mon achat d&#39;uncombiné magnétoscope / graveur de DVD, avec les "avengers" et quelques autres.

(starcraft, c&#39;est warcraft avec un magnétoscope)

----------


## Bouyi

M&#39;en fous, j&#39;ai déjà l&#39;intégrale de leurs flims, d&#39;abord !
Franchement, tu trouves pas que le traducteur a parfois un peu gâcher certains sketchs avec ses délires à la noix ?

----------


## jeanba

> M&#39;en fous, j&#39;ai déjà l&#39;intégrale de leurs flims, d&#39;abord !
> Franchement, tu trouves pas que le traducteur a parfois un peu gâcher certains sketchs avec ses délires à la noix ?


J&#39;ai AUSSI l&#39;intégrale des flims.
Quant au traducteur, je n&#39;y fait plus attention.

----------


## Bouyi

> J&#39;ai AUSSI l&#39;intégrale des flims.
> Quant au traducteur, je n&#39;y fait plus attention.


T&#39;as de la chance, moi dès qu&#39;il y a des sous-titres, je ne peux pas m&#39;empêcher de regarder, du coup je préférerais quand même avoir la version DVD pour le mater en english intégral.

Ah au fait, j&#39;oubliais, au passage, pour rester dans le trip :
De toute façon les Monty Python c&#39;est les Inconnus avec de l&#39;humour !

----------


## Pilosite

L&#39;inquisition espagnole, c&#39;est rien qu&#39;une repompe des massacres incas de la bonne époque.

----------


## KiwiX

> L&#39;inquisition espagnole, c&#39;est rien qu&#39;une repompe des massacres incas de la bonne époque.


Le tout, c&#39;est de savoir si l&#39;inquisition espagnole utilisait Starcraft ou Warcraft pour élaborer leur stratégie.

----------


## greenflo

> Le tout, c&#39;est de savoir si l&#39;inquisition espagnole utilisait Starcraft ou Warcraft pour élaborer leur stratégie.



Je crois qu’a l’époque, il utilisait des figurines, on doit donc être plus proche de warhammer (dans l’espace je te l’accorde).

----------


## ToasT

Ils utilisaient pas des figurines poilues ?

----------


## Bouyi

Mais vous êtes encore complètement à côté de la plaques, mes pôvres zamis :
L&#39;inquisition, c&#39;est une ressucée du massacre des chrétiens dans les arènes romaines, mais à l&#39;envers avec des zergs poilus à la place des lions et des figurines pour jouer à starhammer (un mix de starcraft et de warhammer, puisque starcraft et un warhammer dans l&#39;espace. Du coup c&#39;est un peu le même jeu), parce que bon, faut bien se détendre en peu entre 2 tortures de protoss.

----------


## KiwiX

> Ils utilisaient pas des figurines poilues ?


Ca, c&#39;était l&#39;inquisition portugaise.

----------


## mozart

Rho, et puis zut, j&#39;abandonne l&#39;idée de tuer ce sujet (dixit le gars qui a fait la première explication foireuse et à troll du thread). Faites-en ce que vous voulez ! Ne pensez pas à la dignité threadesque !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Quand on fait un sujet de cet ordre c&#39;est déja qu&#39;on a plus de dignité depuis longtemps. Alors les réponses sont à l&#39;avenant.

OHOHOH

----------


## Pilosite

> Rho, et puis zut, j&#39;abandonne l&#39;idée de tuer ce sujet (dixit le gars qui a fait la première explication foireuse et à troll du thread). Faites-en ce que vous voulez ! Ne pensez pas à la dignité threadesque !


ya pas, j&#39;adooooOOOoore ce topic.

----------


## pksf

> ya pas, j&#39;adooooOOOoore ce topic.


clair! comme quoi, le premier truc à faire sauter pour se marrer, c&#39;est bien la dignité

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Canardplus.com c&#39;est WoW avec des lapins.

----------


## ToasT

Ouais, et Canard PC c&#39;est WoW avec des lapins dans l&#39;espace, c&#39;est normal ... Mais bon ... Les Warhammeux se demandent tout de même ou sont les figurines ... Pasque bon, tout le monde sait que Canardplus, c&#39;est du Starcraft avec des lapins   ::ninja::

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Là tu troll.

Mon raisonnement se tenait bien et toi tu vient tout foutre en l&#39;air.   ::ninja::

----------


## flibulin bulard

il va crever ce topic a la fin?
 ::ninja::   :;):   ::|:   :B): 
j&#39;adore ces smileys!

----------


## NaKeD

::|:   :;):   ::ninja::   ::wub::   ::):  
Y&#39;a pas, ils sont stylés !

----------


## ToasT

> Là tu troll.
> 
> Mon raisonnement se tenait bien et toi tu vient tout foutre en l&#39;air.


Quand tu dis "en l&#39;air", tu veux dire "dans l&#39;espace" non ?
C&#39;est a dire que j&#39;assimile ton raisonnement a du Starcraft ?

----------


## Daeke

Donc si "tout foutre en l&#39;air" parle de Starcraft, alors "aller se faire foutre" parle de Warcraft ?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Quand tu dis "en l&#39;air", tu veux dire "dans l&#39;espace" non ?
> C&#39;est a dire que j&#39;assimile ton raisonnement a du Starcraft ?



Mon raisonnement c&#39;est Warcraft. Tu le fout en l&#39;air, ca devient Starcraft.

Tu le transforme en Starcraft donc. Tu ne l&#39;assimile pas.

En gros si Starcraft c&#39;est Warcraft dans l&#39;espace, c&#39;est ta faute.

----------


## ToasT

Excuse moi, mais ça peut pas être de ma faute, je suis gaucher .... Je pense qu&#39;il vaut mieux chercher la cause de tout ce mal vers Francou ...

----------


## Pilosite

> Excuse moi, mais ça peut pas être de ma faute, je suis gaucher .... Je pense qu&#39;il vaut mieux chercher la cause de tout ce mal vers Francou ...


Je pense que les gauchers, c&#39;est un peu un droitier dans l&#39;espace. Moi en tant qu&#39;ambidextre j&#39;aime les gauchers, je supporte les droitiers, mais je chie sur les droitiers contrariants.

----------


## ToasT

> Je pense que les gauchers, c&#39;est un peu un droitier dans l&#39;espace. Moi en tant qu&#39;ambidextre j&#39;aime les gauchers, je supporte les droitiers, mais je chie sur les droitiers contrariants.


Et moi sur les gauchers contrariés  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

::|:

----------


## flibulin bulard

pas mieux!
n&#39;empeche, c&#39;est fort: un topic a flood dans la rubrique canardpc!
mais QUE FAIT BOULON?(ou willman...)

----------


## Bouyi

> pas mieux!
> n&#39;empeche, c&#39;est fort: un topic a flood dans la rubrique canardpc!
> mais QUE FAIT BOULON?(ou willman...)


Je sais pas, ils sont dans l&#39;espace en train de faire la teuf avec des zergs poilus à grandes oreilles, en tapant sur des droitiers contrariants qui jouent avec des figurines de PONG 40K, peut-être ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Je sais pas, ils sont dans l&#39;espace en train de faire la teuf avec des zergs poilus à grandes oreilles, en tapant sur des droitiers contrariants qui jouent avec des figurines de PONG 40K, peut-être ?


oh putain!

----------


## NaKeD

> Je sais pas, ils sont dans l&#39;espace en train de faire la teuf avec des zergs poilus à grandes oreilles, en tapant sur des droitiers contrariants qui jouent avec des figurines de PONG 40K, peut-être ?


C&#39;est profond, ca... ca vient du coeur...

----------


## flibulin bulard

franchement faudrait le fermer ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## schtroumpfette

> Dans le CPC Hors Série N°5 de l été 2006, vous lachez :
> " Même s&#39;il introduit le principe des races asymétriques, Starcraft reste un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace. "
> 
> Ca me met hors de moi. Comment peut on condamner Starcraft en une phrase ??? Sans arguments qui plus est ??
> 
> STARCRAFT BW est pour moi le meilleur RTS jamais réalisé. Le principe des races asymétrique n&#39;est pas quelque chose a prendre a la légère d&#39;autant que ce principe n&#39;a JAMAIS été aussi bien mis en pratique que dans Starcraft Bw.
> 
> Je n&#39;ai pas la moindre envie de replonger dans un énième débat avec des gens qui n&#39;ont pas été capable de prendre la mesure de ce jeu. 
> 
> ...


ou pas

----------


## Buckfast

T&#39;es foutrement pas drôle a faire le(la) trol(le)

 ::ninja::

----------


## Eno Onmai

Je crois que depuis que je suis sur le net, c&#39;est la première fois que je vois un topic autant partir en vrille dans le nimporte quoi...

----------


## LeBelge

> Je crois que depuis que je suis sur le net, c&#39;est la première fois que je vois un topic autant partir en vrille dans le nimporte quoi...



Bah, on va dire qu&#39; il est parti sur de bonnes bases, aussi!

----------


## schtroumpfette

> T&#39;es foutrement pas drôle a faire le(la) trol(le)


+1

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

putain schtroumpfette t&#39;es foutrement foutrable a foutrer comme ça
mmmmmmmm   :B):   :zomb:

----------


## schtroumpfette

> putain schtroumpfette t&#39;es foutrement foutrable a foutrer comme ça
> mmmmmmmm    :zomb:


+1

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

ouais et world of starcraft c&#39;est rien qu&#39;un world of warcraft dans l&#39;espace

et half life 2 c&#39;est que du half life 1 en 2

et warcraft c&#39;est que un heroes of might and magic sans tours de jeu qui se jouerait dans l&#39;espace si c&#39;etait starcraft mais qui se joue dans un monde heroic fantasy puisque c&#39;est warcraft. un peu comme heroes of might and magic mais sans tours de jeu en fait.

c&#39;est un peu comme gauntlet quoi en fait

ou comme double dragon mais sans mecs qui font du kung fu, dans la rue au lieu de dans l&#39;espace. Comme alien breed ou r type, mais sans scrolling horizontal.

merci   :B):

----------


## gripoil

*clap clap clap clap*

Ouaaais! Aller Georges! Georges Président!

----------


## flibulin bulard

serieusement, laissez ce topic couler...
il faut s&#39;avoir s&#39;arreter dans la vie... s&#39;arreter de faire/dire des conneries...

----------


## Bouyi

> serieusement, laissez ce topic couler...
> il faut s&#39;avoir s&#39;arreter dans la vie... s&#39;arreter de faire/dire des conneries...


Ben va falloir couler un paquet de topic sur le forum alors  :P 
Celui du jeu à la con, du voisin du dessus ...

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

> serieusement, laissez ce topic couler...
> il faut s&#39;avoir s&#39;arreter dans la vie... s&#39;arreter de faire/dire des conneries...


ouais c&#39;est nul les conneries faut s&#39;arreter là
deja arreter de dire aux gens du forum ce qu&#39;ils peuvent ou ne peuvent pas ecrire ça serait un bon debut
:zomb:


 :;):

----------


## flibulin bulard

> deja arreter de dire aux gens du forum ce qu&#39;ils peuvent ou ne peuvent pas ecrire ça serait un bon debut


non mais attend la chenapan!
vous racontez les même connerie depuis 26 pages!!
alors pour avoir des post super constructif genre :
"Ouaaais! Aller Georges! Georges Président!"
"et half life 2 c&#39;est que du half life 1 en 2"
"putain schtroumpfette t&#39;es foutrement foutrable a foutrer comme ça"
"+1"
alors bon c&#39;est devenu un topic a flood de plus!
le truc c&#39;est que ca devrait se trouver dans "tout ou rien" et pas dans "canardpc"
franchement faut arreter de se moquer du monde la!

----------


## KikujiroTM

> non mais attend la chenapan!
> vous racontez les même connerie depuis 26 pages!!
> alors pour avoir des post super constructif genre :
> "Ouaaais! Aller Georges! Georges Président!"
> "et half life 2 c&#39;est que du half life 1 en 2"
> "putain schtroumpfette t&#39;es foutrement foutrable a foutrer comme ça"
> "+1"
> alors bon c&#39;est devenu un topic a flood de plus!
> le truc c&#39;est que ca devrait se trouver dans "tout ou rien" et pas dans "canardpc"
> franchement faut arreter de se moquer du monde la!


+1   ::ninja::

----------


## schtroumpfette

> non mais attend la chenapan!
> vous racontez les même connerie depuis 26 pages!!
> alors pour avoir des post super constructif genre :
> "Ouaaais! Aller Georges! Georges Président!"
> "et half life 2 c&#39;est que du half life 1 en 2"
> "putain schtroumpfette t&#39;es foutrement foutrable a foutrer comme ça"
> "+1"
> alors bon c&#39;est devenu un topic a flood de plus!
> le truc c&#39;est que ca devrait se trouver dans "tout ou rien" et pas dans "canardpc"
> franchement faut arreter de se moquer du monde la!


je suis foutrable je suis foutrable j&#39;y peux rien t&#39;es jalouse stoo

----------


## Bouyi

> non mais attend la chenapan!
> vous racontez les même connerie depuis 26 pages!!
> alors pour avoir des post super constructif genre :
> "Ouaaais! Aller Georges! Georges Président!"
> "et half life 2 c&#39;est que du half life 1 en 2"
> "putain schtroumpfette t&#39;es foutrement foutrable a foutrer comme ça"
> "+1"
> alors bon c&#39;est devenu un topic a flood de plus!
> le truc c&#39;est que ca devrait se trouver dans "tout ou rien" et pas dans "canardpc"
> franchement faut arreter de se moquer du monde la!


Allons allons, calmons nous et buvons un coup : rien ne t&#39;oblige à lire ce topic. Comme ça si ça t&#39;ennuie tu t&#39;en porteras mieux.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Allons allons, calmons nous et buvons un coup : rien ne t&#39;oblige à lire ce topic


si, parce que les grand détournements ca m&#39;amuse!

----------


## Bouyi

> si, parce que les grand détournements ca m&#39;amuse!


Ah ben ça va alors, tu me rassures.   ::lol::

----------


## ToasT

MON PEUPLE VAINCRA !!!!!!!!!


 ::ninja::

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

moi president !

 :B):

----------


## schtroumpfette

> moi president !


tous ca pour faire des truc louche avec des cigare et une certaine monica

----------


## Pilosite

> tous ca pour faire des truc louche avec des cigare et une certaine monica


J&#39;avoue que le flood pour le flood, ça pourrie un peu grave la vie. Le flood, c&#39;est starcraft sur IPB.

----------


## ToasT

Le flood, c&#39;est bon, mangez-en   :B):

----------


## Shivaranounet

De toute façon, Starcraft c&#39;est comme Starwars mais sans les jedi

----------


## Spartan

De toute façon Starwars c&#39;est comme "Les chevaliers de la Table Ronde" mais dans l&#39;espace.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> De toute façon Starwars c&#39;est comme "Les chevaliers de la Table Ronde" mais dans l&#39;espace.


Ouais et les sabres-laser c&#39;est comme les sabres mais en laser...

Jamais il crevera ce topic...

----------


## Salvation

En fait, le flood ne serait-ce pas des post mais avec du Warcraft in Space et dezs fois des figurines faites avec des Macs ??  ::):

----------


## Spartan

D&#39;ailleurs Starcraft c&#39;est comme Star Wars mais sans Dark Vador ni asthme.

----------


## Shivaranounet

> D&#39;ailleurs Starcraft c&#39;est comme Star Wars mais sans Dark Vador ni asthme.


On pourrait même lancer un topic "Starcraft c&#39;est comme..."   ::):

----------


## LavaBeau

> "Starcraft c&#39;est comme..."


Warcraft, mais dans l&#39;espace  ::ninja::

----------


## Shivaranounet

> Warcraft, mais dans l&#39;espace


De toute façon, je suis contre dire que Starcraft est un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace... 

Ben oui, y&#39;a pas beaucoup de cartes qui se situent dans l&#39;espace   ::ninja::

----------


## Eno Onmai

> De toute façon, je suis contre dire que Starcraft est un Warcraft dans l&#39;espace... 
> 
> Ben oui, y&#39;a pas beaucoup de cartes qui se situent dans l&#39;espace


Mais c&#39;est tout à fait juste! Je propose que l&#39;on renome ce topic "Starcraft c&#39;est un Warcraft sur d&#39;autres planètes". Il faut employer les mots justes et appeler un zerg, un zerg.

----------


## Shivaranounet

> Mais c&#39;est tout à fait juste! Je propose que l&#39;on renome ce topic "Starcraft c&#39;est un Warcraft sur d&#39;autres planètes". Il faut employer les mots justes et appeler un zerg, un zerg.


Et dans un univers futurisque !   ::):

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Donc Homeworld c&#39;est Starcraft dans l&#39;espace ?   ::w00t::

----------


## ToasT

Homeworld, c&#39;est un Silent Hunter futuriste dans l&#39;espace, nuance ...

----------


## Spartan

> Donc Homeworld c&#39;est Starcraft dans l&#39;espace ?


Homeworld c&#39;est Starcraft en bien.

----------


## flibulin bulard

et les pokemons mutant qui postent sur le forum C+ c&#39;est quoi???  ::mellow::

----------


## ToasT

> et les pokemons mutant qui postent sur le forum C+ c&#39;est quoi???


Des digimon dans l&#39;espace ...    ::ninja::

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

> et les pokemons mutant qui postent sur le forum C+ c&#39;est quoi???



des gros enculés de leur race ?

 :B):

----------


## ToasT

> des gros enculés de leur race ?


Georges, vous êtes un poète (pouet)  ::wub::

----------


## flibulin bulard

> des gros enculés de leur race ?


oui...mais dans l&#39;espace!

----------


## Nono

Vous êtes cons ça fait plaisir à lire   ::):  
Vous êtes mon rayon de soleil dans ce bureau insondable du troisième étage d&#39;une tour impersonnelle où je m&#39;évertue depuis une semaine à faire semblant de gagner ma vie.

----------


## Shivaranounet

> Vous êtes mon rayon de soleil dans ce bureau insondable du troisième étage d&#39;une tour impersonnelle où je m&#39;évertue depuis une semaine à faire semblant de gagner ma vie.


Dans l&#39;espace?

----------


## jeanba

> Vous êtes cons ça fait plaisir à lire   
> Vous êtes mon rayon de soleil dans ce bureau insondable du troisième étage d&#39;une tour impersonnelle où je m&#39;évertue depuis une semaine à faire semblant de gagner ma vie.


Un petit conseil, essaie plutôt de gagner ta vie en faisant semblant de travailler, au lieu de travailler en faisant semblant de gagner sa vie.

C&#39;était la pensée philosophique du jour

----------


## Daeke

A mon avis, il fallait comprendre "où je m&#39;évertue depuis une semaine à faire semblant de travailler" puisque je pense qu&#39;il travaille pour gagner sa vie.

----------


## greenflo

> A mon avis, il fallait comprendre "où je m&#39;évertue depuis une semaine à faire semblant de travailler" puisque je pense qu&#39;il travaille pour gagner sa vie.


Je trouve ton raisonnement un peu spatial.

----------


## jeanba

De toutes façon, travailler, c&#39;est gagner sa vie en se fatiguant

----------


## Eno Onmai

> Je trouve ton raisonnement un peu spatial.


On a dit "sur d&#39;autre planètes" donc c&#39;est un raisonnement interplanetaire!

----------


## greenflo

> On a dit "sur d&#39;autre planètes" donc c&#39;est un raisonnement interplanetaire!


Du moment que c&#39;est pas un raisonnement avec des figurines, ça me va...

----------


## Eno Onmai

> Du moment que c&#39;est pas un raisonnement avec des figurines, ça me va...


Ah mais attention, Warhammer 40k est aussi un WH sur d&#39;autres planètes, voir des stations orbitale!

----------


## Nono

> A mon avis, il fallait comprendre "où je m&#39;évertue depuis une semaine à faire semblant de travailler" puisque je pense qu&#39;il travaille pour gagner sa vie.


Oui c&#39;est ça. Sauf que non là je fais semblant.   ::):  (lol on se refait un clip de Chevalier et Laspales ?)

----------


## schtroumpfette

> des gros enculés de leur race ?


georges  ::wub::   je t&#39;aime fais moi un petit  ::wub::

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

ouiiiiiiiii

----------


## flibulin bulard

alors la on touche le fond.

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> alors la on touche le fond.


Ca s&#39;appelle un toucher rectal

----------


## ToasT

> Ca s&#39;appelle un toucher rectal


Ouais un toucher rectal, de toute façon, c&#39;est rien qu&#39;un doigt dans l&#39;espace (restreint, je le confirme aux douaniers)

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

> alors la on touche le fond.


  :B):  ouais ptit gars   :B):

----------


## KikujiroTM

> alors la on touche le fond.


Le fond de quoi ? (a par celui de mon c**   :<_<:  )

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

bah le fond du cul de MCPaul34 voyons   :B):

----------


## KikujiroTM

> bah le fond du cul de MCPaul34 voyons


C&#39;est si profond que ca ?   ::blink::

----------


## Raoul Adroite

oui... mais dans l&#39;espace. C&#39;est un trou noir

----------


## flibulin bulard

> bah le fond du cul de MCPaul34 voyons


non, dans celui de schtroumpfette

----------


## ToasT

> non, dans celui de schtroumpfette


Celle qui rit quand on la fourre avec des baguettes (dans l&#39;espace) ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

je ne suis pas au courant des habitudes de ce stroupf attardé...

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

> non, dans celui de schtroumpfette


t&#39;es sur de toi ?   :B):

----------


## flibulin bulard

oui...

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

::lol:: 

j&#39;allais dire un gros mot mais en fait non

 :B):

----------


## schtroumpfette

> non, dans celui de schtroumpfette


a mais monsieur je ne prend pas n&#39;importe quoi dans mon cul seul george et quelque schtroumpf on la carte V.I.P SCHTROUMPFETTE ASS PASS

----------

